# Ask the stylist  whatever you want!!



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 16, 2014)

I thought this may be fun. Are there ever any questions that you wanted to ask a stylist and you were just too afraid or embarrased to ask? Well, you can ask me!! 

So ladies go right ahead. I'm willing to answer just about any question. Some questions will be off limits.(You guys understand)

I've been doing hair around 8 years and I have seen, heard and learned so much. Still much to learn though.

So ready, set, ask!!


----------



## lilikoi (Jan 16, 2014)

This is such a cool idea for a thread!

Can you recommend a gentle and effective color to cover my stubborn grays?

Tried henna, but my hair didn't like it (and I didn't like the color).

Everything else I've used so far (semi-permanent) damages my hair and it breaks. non-permanent doesn't work. What should I do?

P.S. I'm transitioning back to natural after many BKTs. 

Thanks for volunteering to share your knowledge!


----------



## jamaicasmodona (Jan 16, 2014)

What do you suggest could be used for dry scalp?? When i got my last relaxer in August, i had some serious dry scalp that i have never had. My stylist recommended i use a psoriasis cream.. 

I didnt buy it, but would like to know your thoughts. Ive been using coconut oil. 

TIA..

Sent from my Galaxy S II using LHCF


----------



## naija24 (Jan 16, 2014)

Can I just press my hair weekly myself every week to transition without damage? Would you recommend doing this at a salon instead?

Also, what red tones work with dark skinned black women like myself? I love red hair but I never find a dye that lasts very long or fits my skin color.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 16, 2014)

lilikoi said:


> This is such a cool idea for a thread!
> 
> Can you recommend a gentle and effective color to cover my stubborn grays?
> 
> ...


lilikoi Yay, my first question!

Thanks.

Covering grays has always been a problem for stylist. It doesn't surprise me that you are having issues covering your gray.

Demi permanents cover very temporary and tend to leave the hair looking blue or even yellow or brown when it fades. Sometimes the color doesn't even take at all because it is deposit only.

Semi permanents will cover but they fade quickly as well. 

Permanent color usually is your best bet but some people shy away from permanent color because they are of possible damage.

One color line that does stick pretty well to grays is Redken shades EQ(demi permanent). You can also try Bigen(permanent but it's supposed to be all natural). That one really sticks but once you use it there is no turning back. It does not come off so you will have to transition if you want to lighten your color or just go back to grey.

Once you are all gray you could just cover your gray with some sort of blonde color. I notice that is the trend with ladies who are almost all gray or completely gray.

I hope this helps!!

-Tamika


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 16, 2014)

jamaicasmodona said:


> What do you suggest could be used for dry scalp?? When i got my last relaxer in August, i had some serious dry scalp that i have never had. My stylist recommended i use a psoriasis cream..
> 
> I didnt buy it, but would like to know your thoughts. Ive been using coconut oil.
> 
> ...


jamaicasmodona

Dry scalp is really a problem especially in the cold winter months.

Make sure that you drink plenty of water. Most dry scalps are that  way because the water intake is not where it should be. Try drinking 1/2 of your body weight in water a day. E.g. if you weight 130 lbs then drink 65 ounces of water a day.

You may be able to relieve some of your dry scalp by doing hot oil treatments on a weekly basis. You may warm coconut oil, jojoba oil, olive oil or avocado oil up an massage it into your scalp. Put a plastic cap on your head and let it sit for 20 minutes or so. You should proceed to your regular shampoo and conditioning regimen.

Also try to keep your head covered as much as your can when you are out in the elements. You would be surprised the damage that wind can do to our hair and scalp.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you so much for this thread OP. It is a great idea. And it is going to be so interesting to read the questions and answers.


----------



## Shelew (Jan 16, 2014)

Why are stylist so quick to want to cut the hair? Do you think you have to make large trims in order to grow hair? It just seems to keep my hair at shoulder length with trims. 

Also I was transitioning with Design Essential STS transitioning mousse which uses a lot of heat during the initial process but I just wrap it the rest of the week. Do you have any knowledge of this product?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 16, 2014)

What is your favorite product(s) for straightening natural hair?


----------



## naija24 (Jan 16, 2014)

A lot of salons are now offering BKTs and Keratin Treatments over relaxers. They say it's healthier but I think it's because they can get more money. And your hair isn't straight afterwards. It's just looser. Often times you still have to use heat.

Are BKTs the next "relaxer" for black women in the salon world? And in your opinion, do you recommend any particular kind?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 16, 2014)

naija24 said:


> Can I just press my hair weekly myself every week to transition without damage? Would you recommend doing this at a salon instead?
> 
> Also, what red tones work with dark skinned black women like myself? I love red hair but I never find a dye that lasts very long or fits my skin color.


naija24

It is ok if you do it yourself but you must be careful. I would recommend only pressing your hair every two weeks. Every week can be a bit much for most heads of hair. 

Make sure to use a good heat protectant such as Paul Mitchell Super Skinny, or Chi Silk Keratin Infusion or the likes of those.

Keep the heat lower. You can start at 350 degrees and work your way up to more if you need to. Most people don't need more than 375 degrees. One pass should be enough if you go at the right speed but don't do more than two passes. Blowdry on medium or medium high if you must. Oh yeah, make sure your hair is well conditioned before each flat ironing session.

For the color. Reds fade quickly on everyone. That is just the characteristic of the color red. The ones you see that have that vibrancy all the time are getting it done often.  Try a reddish brown color for your skin tone. I think that would be nice.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 16, 2014)

Shelew said:


> Why are stylist so quick to want to cut the hair? Do you think you have to make large trims in order to grow hair? It just seems to keep my hair at shoulder length with trims.
> 
> Also I was transitioning with *Design essentials strengthening mousse* which uses a lot of heat during the initial process but I just wrap it the rest of the week. Do you have any knowledge of this product?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


Shelew

Well as a stylist we like for thing to look neat and polished. However there are some stylist who just don't want to deal with longer hair. Longer hair takes more time and patience.

Hair does not have to be trimmed excessively for it to grow. Trimming has nothing to do with whether or not your hair grows. Since our hair grows from our scalps we have to do things to "retain" length. Once you get your retention game on point you will find that you will only need dusting and your hair will take off and get longer.

I am not familiar with the DE but it sounds like it may be some sort of protein amino acid product to help keep the hair straighter and more manageable?? I have used products like so in the past and they are great for making the hair manageable and helping the press last longer. I would recommend only doing that 2-3 times per year if you can hold out that long.  The heat must be used to seal the product in but when I do those type of treatments I customize the amount of passes according to the hair type and thickness. Some clients get three and some seven or anywhere in between but never the whole ten. It's too much.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 16, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> What is your favorite product(s) for straightening natural hair?


 Prettymetty
I love Joico Smoothing Balm. That's my number one. I have probably at least 12-15 others I use according to hair type though.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 16, 2014)

naija24 said:


> A lot of salons are now offering BKTs and Keratin Treatments over relaxers. They say it's healthier but I think it's because they can get more money. And your hair isn't straight afterwards. It's just looser. Often times you still have to use heat.
> 
> Are BKTs the next "relaxer" for black women in the salon world? And in your opinion, do you recommend any particular kind?


@*naija24 *I used to really push BKT's when they first became popular but I have since gotten away form them. To me, they take away from the vibrancy of the hair. I thing natural hair is at it's best without treatments on it. Not saying that they can't be beneficial because they are. I still do them from time to time. 

IMO, if your are going to use those treatments to straighten on a regular basis they tend to do that same as relaxers over time. They tend to  make the hair thinner. On my clients that still get the treatments. I do touch ups instead of doing the whole head again and again.

I don't have any special recommendations but I do use Great Hair by KMB Salon. It's a little milder.


----------



## jamaicasmodona (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks dontspeakdefeat

I will definitely start doing hot oil treatments. I have my next relaxer since August tomorrow evening. I plan on doing my hair in between salon visits.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 16, 2014)

jamaicasmodona said:


> Thanks @dontspeakdefeat
> 
> I will definitely start doing hot oil treatments. I have my next relaxer since August tomorrow evening. I plan on doing my hair in between salon visits.


 jamaicasmodona You are welcome. Good Luck!!


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jan 16, 2014)

My right side has stopped growing..I sleep on this side and I also wrap to the right as well....should I try wrapping to the left to see if that will fix the problem?


----------



## ronie (Jan 17, 2014)

That is very nice of you to start such a thread. Subscribing for tips.


----------



## Holla (Jan 17, 2014)

What is the moist moisturizing shampoo in your opinion?

What do you think of co-washing? Should it be done weekly?

What is your favorite deep conditioner?

Are you ever in DC? Know a good stylist who is?


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 17, 2014)

Are there any benefits to using the same products consistently? Or using products in the same family?


----------



## beanie44 (Jan 17, 2014)

How can I keep my hair moisturizer when it is flat ironned, but will also not revert it back to curly. Thanks.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 17, 2014)

SuchMagnificance said:


> My right side has stopped growing..I sleep on this side and I also wrap to the right as well....should I try wrapping to the left to see if that will fix the problem?


SuchMagnificance

It's probably not a growth problem. It's probably a retention problem. Your hair is probably breaking on the side that you wrap. Let me give you some tips.

First off, try doing a cross wrap I have a video on my channel that explains how to do it. It's kind of old with bad lighting but you'll get the just of it. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_-fOfKgevw

The purpose of the wrap is to get the bend at the ends of the hair so you don't have to get it all neat and perfect. So I would suggest that you not over brush your hair in one direction. I would suggest that you gently comb the hair into place. It doesn't have to be perfect, just wrapped.

Make sure that your hair is properly moisturized as well. So if you are not deep conditioning and moisturizing your hair on a regular basis you need to start doing it.

I hope this helps!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 17, 2014)

Holla said:


> What is the moist moisturizing shampoo in your opinion?
> 
> What do you think of co-washing? Should it be done weekly?
> 
> ...


Holla

I love Joico Moisture Recovery shampoo and conditioner. It's my favorite set of con and poo. This stuff is amazing and it works for all hair types, I mean all!

Co-washing is fantastic. It's really good for hydrating the hair. It can actually be done as often as several times per week if needed. Just be sure to use a light conditioner or dilute a heavier one when doing it. Co-washing does cause build up and your hair will need to be clarified on occassion.

My favorite deep conditioner is Joico Moisture Recovery conditioner.

Unfortunately I don't travel to do hair. Maybe I will in the future.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 17, 2014)

Ogoma said:


> Are there any benefits to using the same products consistently? Or using products in the same family?


Ogoma

Our hair likes for us to keep it simple. Our hair thrives more with routine. Don't switch up things too much it could backfire and cause damage and breakage. If something is working well stick with it. If it stops working so well it may be time to clarify. If you must change products do it one at a time so you will know if it is working or not.

I rarely ever use entire product line. It's not necessary to get good results. You may like a shampoo from one and a conditioner from the other and so on. I do however love my Joice Moisture recovery shampoo and conditioner though!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 17, 2014)

beanie44 said:


> How can I keep my hair moisturizer when it is flat ironned, but will also not revert it back to curly. Thanks.


beanie44 You must never use moisturizers that are water based when your hair is flat ironed. Use oils like argan oil, morrocan oil, coconut oil and jojoba. These are great moisturizing oils that absorb into the hair and make it soft and shiny with no reversion.


----------



## sweetvi (Jan 17, 2014)

what are your experiences with thin,damaged or receding hairlines. What products did you see worked best in regrowing the hair...


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 17, 2014)

sweetvi said:


> what are your experiences with thin,damaged or receding hairlines. What products did you see worked best in regrowing the hair...


sweetvi  It is very common to see all of those. It can be caused by several things. It's either hereditary, you have traction alopecia, medication or sometimes it's caused by aging or hormones.

Generally receding or damaged hairlines will not grow back. If it's just breakage sure, there is a change for growth. If it's just breakage just keep the edges moisture and don't brush them. If it's anything else you may be able to rub some black castor oil on them or use sulfur based growth oils. This may help some but if the hair follicle is damaged there is usually no help. It just has to be covered. So people do try hair replacement though.

I have however seen one of my clients get some regrowth with the use of Ovation cell therapy but once you stop using it you stop getting results.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jan 17, 2014)

I think I am going bald, what would you do to prevent it? Products routines ? Thanks


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 17, 2014)

What blow dryer would you recommend for someone with fine strands and transitioning w/ a high density?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 17, 2014)

kinchen said:


> I think I am going bald, what would you do to prevent it? Products routines ? Thanks


kinchen More details please. What products do you use? Medications? Family history? Age? Normal regimen? Diet? Supplements? and anything else you can think of. Thanks


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 17, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> What blow dryer would you recommend for someone with fine strands and transitioning w/ a high density?


EnExitStageLeft

I love my Rusk Speed Freak. It's not necessarily the dryer it's what you do with it. Chi, Andis and Fhi make great dryers as well. 

For you hair type use a medium heat setting and blowdry smooth with a brush or comb attachment. Always blowdry in sections and take your time!! Good Luck!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 17, 2014)

Do some people just have hard, wiry hair? My hair now is how I remember it as a child. It feels hard and when I twist it, it pretty much just sticks up in the air.

My hair feels soft when I DC and when I apply my leave-in. If I apply any type of oil or cream after that it seems to lose its softness. And not matter what I put on it, when it dries it feels hard and crunchy. It's not moisturized nor is it dry, its just some where in between.

As far as I know I've tried everything: water filter, clarifying, short DCs, long DCs, LOC, LCO, LC, steaming, shampoo, no shampoo, cowashing, almost every oil, milks, creams, butters, protein, no protein. 

Any ideas or is this just my hair.


----------



## Dreamn (Jan 17, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> @Holla
> 
> I love Joico Moisture Recovery shampoo and conditioner. It's my favorite set of con and poo. This stuff is amazing and it works for all hair types, I mean all!
> 
> ...


 

Since you mentioned Joico, do you think that any conditioner can be used as a deep conditioner?  The instructions for Joico state that it's to be left on for 1 minute, which sounds like it's not intended to penetrate the hair shaft like a deep conditioner should (so I've read).  Instead it sounds like Joico just coats the hair.  I love this product, but I'm not sure if it's actually deep conditioning my hair.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 17, 2014)

Can you recommend any transitioning hairstyles other than twists, roller sets, Bantu knots. I don't know how to do flat twists. Tia.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Jan 17, 2014)

What could be the cause of frizzy hair after blow drying and flat ironing? For some reason after I flat iron my hair it frizzes up 10 mins after I finish my whole head. By frizz I mean my hair is just straight and frizzy - not reversion. What am I doing wrong lol? Serums and heat protectants and the like don't seem to tame the frizz either.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you for this thread! 

I checked out your youtube channel and was amazed at how straight you can get type 4 hair. I am currently transitioning and my main concern is how I can get my hair as straight as I am used to as a relaxed head but not suffer heat damage. I would do it about 3-4 times a year. Can you give step by step tips?

1. Do you blow dry wet/damp or airdried hair?
2. Do you suggest rollersetting natural hair before flat ironing or do you suggest blowdrying for better results?
3. What heat protectant would you suggest that minimizes/prevents reversion (against humidity)?
4. What temperature should you set the flat iron to and what flat iron do you recommend? How many passes is too many?
5. How do you get the ends so straight?
6. What are some products that should be used after you straighten to make sure the hair reverts back?
7. How often is too often to straighten the hair if you don't want heat damage or does it differ from head to head? What frequency do you recommend, i.e. no more than once a month? Once every 3 months?

Will you ever go back to doing non-weave clients? I am in Atlanta and I would love to have you do my hair *hint, hint*.


----------



## tru4reele (Jan 17, 2014)

i have been natural for over 3 years and my hair is barely APL. My hair is fine but dense  4a. The longer it gets the thinner it looks so I continue to trim it to the point where I cant get it past a certain length. It is in good health tight now. Whats the problem here? My hair was thicker and longer relaxed.


----------



## bgsix (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi DSD 

My BIL took my niece to get her 4b hair straighten to a stylist who used marcel irons. Well the end result was beautiful, looked like she had a relaxer. However, when washed ...you guessed it HEAT DAMAGE!!! Some sections are bone straight, other sections are not as tightly coiled.

 I washed it this past weekend with moisturizing shampoo & used a Aphogee 2 min reconstructor as conditioner. Cornrowed with Aphogee provitamin leave in & castor oil

Any other suggestions?TIA.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 17, 2014)

Can you recommend a good shampoo for severe itchy scalp issues?


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jan 17, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> kinchen More details please. What products do you use? Medications? Family history? Age? Normal regimen? Diet? Supplements? and anything else you can think of. Thanks



My mother and her sister are super thin at the crown also, I only use trader joes nurish conditioner and a medicated shampoo I got from the derm but I think I am going to stop using it. I am taking a half of sleeping pill I cut down on it because I thought maybe it has to do with my hair coming out in clumps. I mean could make a natural wig out of all the hair in the shower. I take Alive gummy vitamins for women. I am under and extreme amount of stress I eat a pretty normal diet green smoothies and I am trying to increase the number of days I go to the gym. I used to have super thick natural hair but one BKT application in 2010 and my hair has looked like crap ever since the texture has even changed. I am thinking about doing a big chop but my head is so big it might look crazy  oh and I am 40 I think I might have pcos cause something is making my hair fall out. Thanks


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 17, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Do some people just have hard, wiry hair? My hair now is how I remember it as a child. It feels hard and when I twist it, it pretty much just sticks up in the air.
> 
> My hair feels soft when I DC and when I apply my leave-in. If I apply any type of oil or cream after that it seems to lose its softness. And not matter what I put on it, when it dries it feels hard and crunchy. It's not moisturized nor is it dry, its just some where in between.
> 
> ...


faithVA Have you been consistent with any of these methods or did you just keep trying things and nothing worked on the first or second try and then you tried something else? 

Everyone's hair can get softer over time. Our hair likes routines and for us to keep it simple. If you are switching up too much your hair won't respond to anything.

Once you get together a set of products that you like make sure to start with clarified hair and use them for several weeks to see if your hair starts behaving.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 17, 2014)

Dreamn said:


> Since you mentioned Joico, do you think that any conditioner can be used as a deep conditioner?  The instructions for Joico state that it's to be left on for 1 minute, which sounds like it's not intended to penetrate the hair shaft like a deep conditioner should (so I've read).  Instead it sounds like Joico just coats the hair.  I love this product, but I'm not sure if it's actually deep conditioning my hair.


Dreamn

Yes,* just about* any conditioner can be used as deep conditioner. I really not a fan of bottle instructions. I really just go by what my clients hair needs and how their hair responds to the treatments.

If your hair is soft, moisturized and retaining length, it's doing what it is supposed to do. 

I use this on my clients on a very regular basis and their hair is doing fantastic with this product.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 17, 2014)

lisanaturally said:


> Can you recommend any transitioning hairstyles other than twists, roller sets, Bantu knots. I don't know how to do flat twists. Tia.


lisanaturally

Transitioners really don't hair a lot of options. You can try to blend the relaxed hair with the natural hair or try to blend the natural hair with the relaxed. The latter is easier to do. You may want to give braids or weaves a try as this will make the transition a lot easier.

If you can braid you can do a braidout. You can do a flexi rod or perm rod set.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 17, 2014)

MystiqueBabe said:


> What could be the cause of frizzy hair after blow drying and flat ironing? For some reason after I flat iron my hair it frizzes up 10 mins after I finish my whole head. By frizz I mean my hair is just straight and frizzy - not reversion. What am I doing wrong lol? Serums and heat protectants and the like don't seem to tame the frizz either.


MystiqueBabe

If you don't straighten your hair on a regular basis this is a common occurrence. When flat ironing make sure the hair is well moisturized. I cannot stress this enough. Once you start straightening your hair more this problem will get slightly better but may not completely go away. 

Instead of serums and such you may want to try pressing with oils. You will get a sleeker press with less reversion at the end. You could also try a heavier serum like Mizani Thermasmooth.


----------



## freckledface (Jan 17, 2014)

No question but this is the best thread in a while.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 17, 2014)

AgeinATL said:


> Thank you for this thread!
> 
> I checked out your youtube channel and was amazed at how straight you can get type 4 hair. I am currently transitioning and my main concern is how I can get my hair as straight as I am used to as a relaxed head but not suffer heat damage. I would do it about 3-4 times a year. Can you give step by step tips?
> 
> ...


AgeinATL

You are welcome!

I'll give you some tips but flat ironing is more about clean  highly moisturized hair, the right products for your hair type and a practiced hand.

I blowdry hair while wet.

Blowdry gives you better results.

Paul  Mitchell super skinny is a great heat protectant.

My favorite flat iron is the Babyliss Pro Titanium 1 1/2 inch. 375 Degrees is good for most textures of hair with one but no more than two passes.

Use the comb chase method to get the ends straight.

Just shampooing your hair will make the hair revert back to its natural state.

You can safely straighten bi weekly with out damage if done properly.

Yes, I will be accepting non weave clients in the future. I will let everyone know when.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 17, 2014)

tru4reele said:


> i have been natural for over 3 years and my hair is barely APL. My hair is fine but dense  4a. The longer it gets the thinner it looks so I continue to trim it to the point where I cant get it past a certain length. It is in good health tight now. Whats the problem here? My hair was thicker and longer relaxed.


tru4reele

I would have to know more about your daily habits and routines to help you on this one. Give me a day to day scenario, products used, styling habits and night time routine please.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 17, 2014)

bgsix said:


> Hi DSD
> 
> My BIL took my niece to get her 4b hair straighten to a stylist who used marcel irons. Well the end result was beautiful, looked like she had a relaxer. However, when washed ...you guessed it HEAT DAMAGE!!! Some sections are bone straight, other sections are not as tightly coiled.
> 
> ...


bgsix 

Unfortunately there is nothing you can do to make the curls come back. To make sure that hair doesn't incur any more damage keep it well conditioned and moisturized. Keep her in protective styles as much as possible with the ends tucked in. She is going to have to transition the heat damaged hair out. I'm sorry this happened.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 17, 2014)

Healthb4Length said:


> Can you recommend a good shampoo for severe itchy scalp issues?


Healthb4Length

I hope that you are not shampooing too often. If so try decreasing the amount of shampoos. If your scalp is naturally dry then frequent shampoos will make matters worse. 

Try doing weekly hot oil treatments as well. You may want to even go old school and "grease" your scalp several times per week. You can use any moisturizing oil such as coconut, olive or jojoba oil for that.

Also, Keracare makes a good shampoo for itchy scalp.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 17, 2014)

kinchen said:


> My mother and her sister are super thin at the crown also, I only use trader joes nurish conditioner and a medicated shampoo I got from the derm but I think I am going to stop using it. I am taking a half of sleeping pill I cut down on it because I thought maybe it has to do with my hair coming out in clumps. I mean could make a natural wig out of all the hair in the shower. I take Alive gummy vitamins for women. I am under and extreme amount of stress I eat a pretty normal diet green smoothies and I am trying to increase the number of days I go to the gym. I used to have super thick natural hair but one BKT application in 2010 and my hair has looked like crap ever since the texture has even changed. I am thinking about doing a big chop but my head is so big it might look crazy  oh and I am 40 I think I might have pcos cause something is making my hair fall out. Thanks


kinchen
You will probably have to transition out of the BKT completely.  

Stress can do a number on your hair as well. 

Try using a moisturizing shampoo after you use your medicated shampoo to combat some of the dryness.

Keep taking your vitamins but consider adding one especially for hair, skin and nails. Also consider a garlic supplement to help with the shedding. I hope that the sleeping pills are not part of the problem.

Take some time for yourself and try a little prayer or meditation to relieve the stress. Your hair will love you for it!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 17, 2014)

freckledface said:


> No question but this is the best thread in a while.


Awww. Thanks!!


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 17, 2014)

My hair is currently dyed and natural but I really want to texlax........is this really not possible. 

My coworker who has relaxed hair dyes her hair pretty often and her hair is healthy, can I not do the same?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 17, 2014)

what is considered bad breakage?


----------



## biznesswmn (Jan 17, 2014)

Loving this thread! No questions, just readg

Looks like u might need your 'assistant' to come help u w all these 'clients'


----------



## g.lo (Jan 17, 2014)

OP,,first of all thank you for this opportunity.
My question: is really possible to have no breakage at all when detangling??? No matter how gentle I am, finger detangling, wet or dry detangling I will always have a couple of broken hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 17, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> faithVA Have you been consistent with any of these methods or did you just keep trying things and nothing worked on the first or second try and then you tried something else?
> 
> Everyone's hair can get softer over time. Our hair likes routines and for us to keep it simple. If you are switching up too much your hair won't respond to anything.
> 
> Once you get together a set of products that you like make sure to start with clarified hair and use them for several weeks to see if your hair starts behaving.



Thank ..........


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jan 17, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> what is considered bad breakage?



Is it when the hair does not have that white bulb on the end?


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Jan 17, 2014)

Cool thread!

Is there anything as "oversteaming" hair? I would like to steam daily to see if that would help me retain moisture...btw 4C here! 

Is that a good/bad idea?...and why is it so hard for 4C natural hair to retain the right amount of moisture? Is that just the way this hair type is designed to be? I didn't have this problem so much when I was relaxed...thanks!


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 17, 2014)

Great thread. Keep the questions coming. I am enjoying reading this.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 17, 2014)

TopShelf said:


> My hair is currently dyed and natural but I really want to texlax........is this really not possible.
> 
> My coworker who has relaxed hair dyes her hair pretty often and her hair is healthy, can I not do the same?


TopShelf

Hmmm. The first thing that came to my thoughts is breakage.

I believe relaxing then coloring is safer than coloring than relaxing.

You can not compare your hair to hers. Every head of hair is different even if they look the same.

If you really must do it, try a test strand in a hidden area first and then wait a couple of weeks to see how your hair responds.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 17, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> what is considered bad breakage?


shortdub78

If every time you comb your hair or if you always see short broken hairs in the sink and on your clothes....

I hope and pray that this is not your case.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 17, 2014)

biznesswmn said:


> Loving this thread! No questions, just readg
> 
> Looks like u might need your 'assistant' to come help u w all these 'clients'


biznesswmn Thanks!!!


----------



## blackmaven (Jan 17, 2014)

Excellent thread!!!

There are so many different proteins on the market my head is

What protein conditioner would you recommend for damage hair?  

What ingredients should we look for?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 17, 2014)

g.lo said:


> OP,,first of all thank you for this opportunity.
> My question: is really possible to have no breakage at all when detangling??? No matter how gentle I am, finger detangling, wet or dry detangling I will always have a couple of broken hair.


g.lo

You are welcome. I love your siggy!!

It is possible for no breakage while detangling. However because of the characteristics of hair breakage can not be completely stopped forever.

A trick I use is to detangle in 8-10 sections and go slow. Use a detangling spray. After you finish detangling twist the hair back into the sections. The smaller the section the easier the detangling will be.

Have you tried detangling under running water with conditioner in the shower?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 17, 2014)

blackmaven said:


> Excellent thread!!!
> 
> There are so many different proteins on the market my head is
> 
> ...


blackmaven Thanks!!

IKR.  I tend to lean toward mild proteins on a more regular basis( around ever 8 to 12 weeks) than a harder protein when problems arise.

I like products with silk proteins and keratin proteins in them. They work really well for maintaining the protein moisture balance.

My favorite is Joico K Pak reconstructor.


----------



## blackmaven (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank You! Thank You! dontspeakdefeat

I have notice lately a few of my hair strands appear to resemble a circle in the middle after poo and con.  I clip it off. 

What can I do to prevent this from occurring?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 17, 2014)

blackmaven said:


> Thank You! Thank You! dontspeakdefeat
> 
> I have notice lately a few of my hair strands appear to resemble a circle in the middle after poo and con.  I clip it off.
> 
> What can I do to prevent this from occurring?


blackmaven

I am not quite sure what you mean. Can you explain further?


----------



## blackmaven (Jan 17, 2014)

I resembles the incomplete split. Hmmmm so all of these are considered a split in the hair.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 17, 2014)

How long do you recommend keeping sew ins?

Do you recommend taking breaks in between sew ins?

How should one take care of their real hair under the sew in?


TIA... Love this thread!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 17, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> AgeinATL
> 
> You are welcome!
> 
> ...



*Squeals* I just purchased this flat iron. Can't wait to use it next month. Great tips OP!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 17, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Healthb4Length
> 
> I hope that you are not shampooing too often. If so try decreasing the amount of shampoos. If your scalp is naturally dry then frequent shampoos will make matters worse.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I don't shampoo too frequently, just every 7-10 days. My scalp is sensitive, it  hates to be  oiled! I have dermatitis (body& scalp) but I'm open to new ideas. I'll try some of your suggestions and will be picking up the Keracare shampoo.


----------



## candie19 (Jan 17, 2014)

Does trimming your hair make your hair thicker?


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 18, 2014)

Great thread OP!


----------



## ImFrotastic (Jan 18, 2014)

TIA.

Can frequent steaming sessions replace the need to moisturize and seal?


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 18, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> *Squeals* I just purchased this flat iron. Can't wait to use it next month. Great tips OP!


 

lulu97
The *minute* (well, maybe not THE minute) you use it, would you mind posting a review? I currently own the Sedu Revolution, but I feel like the Babyliss may be better. If you don't mind my asking, where did you order yours? Thanks!


----------



## ONAMSHN (Jan 18, 2014)

Best hair vitamin out there?? I am seeking a lengthy & healthy head of hair in 2014 ! Thanx in advance....


----------



## serenity34 (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you for this thread.

1.I have tried to do roller sets, flexirod, rod sets, curlformers. But sometimes, the roots arent straight or with the curlformers it reverted the next day. What is a good product to use that has some hold to it so it wont revert. Also how do i get that crisp look with no puffiness at the roots?

2. What is a good detangling spray? my hair tangles easy.

3. you answered this question already about accepting clients who don't wear weave cant wait.

4. What are some good products to use when you are using a steamer?

5. If used to have my hair set on the big magnetic rollers when i had a relaxer for more body. Is there a way to acheive this look without blowdrying my hair straight with a blowdryer to use less heat. If so what product would help me achieve this look and what size rollers would i need. I am scared of heat damage because i had to get 3 inches cut off due to heat damage. my hair is a little past arm pit when straightened but i have alot of shrinkage when natural it is a little above my shoulders.
Thank you in advance


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 18, 2014)

AgeinATL said:


> lulu97 The minute (well, maybe not THE minute) you use it, would you mind posting a review? I currently own the Sedu Revolution, but I feel like the Babyliss may be better. If you don't mind my asking, where did you order yours? Thanks!



AgeinATL
Sure! I post my results of my monthly straightening sessions in the Straight Hair Natural's thread. I will tag you when I do. I normally straighten at the beginning of each month....maybe the 1st or no later than the 2nd week for sure.   

I purchased the flat iron brand new from Amazon for $75. Free shipping from seller: Bright Future technology. It was shipped the day after I purchased it.


----------



## tru4reele (Jan 18, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> @tru4reele
> 
> I would have to know more about your daily habits and routines to help you on this one. Give me a day to day scenario, products used, styling habits and night time routine please.


 
I wash every week to every 2 weeks depending on my style. I flat iron once a month. I do Twist outs and bantu knot outs. I deep condition every time with Olive Oil Deep Replenishing. I wash with Elasta Qp conditioning creme and condition with Mane & Tail. When I flat iron my hair I detangle in sections and blowdry and flat iron in sections. I rarely wear it down. I usually put it in a bun or do a halo braid. I do sew ins every once in a while for a few weeks whenever I have the money to do so. I rarely do wash n gos b/c of tangling. My hair is VERY tangly. I guess b/c its fine, curly and dense. WHich is why i only trust A couple people to do my hair. It can be time consuming and frustrating for the average stylist to straighten.


----------



## kimpaur (Jan 18, 2014)

don'tspeakdefeat

I don't know if you do textured has as well, but if you do, what's the best technique to get smooth hair when twisting/styling?


----------



## PJaye (Jan 18, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> AgeinATL
> 
> You are welcome!
> 
> ...




Is this one comparable to the one listed above?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006E4IZPS/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi, thanks for this thread!

What kind of shampoo do you suggest for seborrheic dermatitis? I was using baby shampoo as suggested by Komaza. Would Pine tar or black soap help?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 18, 2014)

Hibiscus30 said:


> Cool thread!
> 
> Is there anything as "oversteaming" hair? I would like to steam daily to see if that would help me retain moisture...btw 4C here!
> 
> Is that a good/bad idea?...and why is it so hard for 4C natural hair to retain the right amount of moisture? Is that just the way this hair type is designed to be? I didn't have this problem so much when I was relaxed...thanks!


Hibiscus30

I understand the need for 4c hair. It is really hard to keep it moisturized. 4c hair tends to be the tightest coiled and spongiest hair and because of it's makeup it just keeps soaking everything up.

To determine if your hair is properly moisturized do a strand test.  Fill a cup up with water and put a strand of hair in. If it floats on the top then your hair has enough moisture. If it sinks then you need to up your moisture game.

Don't steam so much that your hair become mushy or if you stretch the stands they don't snap back into the original length. You should try it for a while but I wouldn't suggest doing this on a long term basis. Maybe do 2-3 in a row and see if that helps with the problem.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 18, 2014)

blackmaven said:


> I resembles the incomplete split. Hmmmm so all of these are considered a split in the hair.


blackmaven

There are a couple of things that come to mind. 

Overprocessing and your styling tools.

Make sure than when your hair is being relaxed that it is not left on too long and the the relaxer is not being overlapped.

Combs and brushes can cause splits if they have sharp edges or seams so be careful with those and make sure they are smooth through and through.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 18, 2014)

PJaye said:


> Is this one comparable to the one listed above?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006E4IZPS/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1


PJaye

Yes it is!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 18, 2014)

Phoenix14 said:


> Hi, thanks for this thread!
> 
> What kind of shampoo do you suggest for seborrheic dermatitis? I was using baby shampoo as suggested by Komaza. Would Pine tar or black soap help?


Phoenix14

Generally when clients have severe scalp conditions I ask them have they been to a dermatologists?

I apologize but I don't have any recommendations for you.

I have had some clients bring in medicated shampoo that their dermatologists prescribe to them and I would use it on their scalp prior to the regular shampoo. Those shampoos can be drying. If I am not mistaken tar is one of the ingredients in there so pine tar may help but I would use it carefully on a section first. Make sure to follow up with a moisturizing shampoo.


----------



## cutenss (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi DSD 

As far as protein treatments (medium to heavy), is it better to use a heat cap or dryer?  Or can you get the same benefit from it with steaming?


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 19, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat how do you feel about hairs porosity, is it really that big of a deal? And is the care for lye relaxed hair any different from hair that has been relaxed using a nolye relaxer?
I also think I'm dealing with protein overload again please tell me what I should do and what types of products will help and which types to avoid? TIA


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 19, 2014)

All4Tris said:


> How long do you recommend keeping sew ins?
> 
> Do you recommend taking breaks in between sew ins?
> 
> ...


All4Tris

A sewn in weave should only be kept in 6-8 weeks but no longer than twelve. No matter how much I tell my clients 6-8 weeks there is always someone who stretches beyond that. The longer you go there is more of a chance for matting and tangling which can lead to damage.

It is not necessary to take a break in between if your weave is done properly and you are doing proper maintenance. I have had clients where back to back weaves for 2-3 years at a time.

Hair should be shampoo bi-weekly and the braids underneath should be moisturized on a regular basis.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 19, 2014)

candie19 said:


> Does trimming your hair make your hair thicker?


candie19

It makes the ends thicker if the hair is cut past the point of the thin parts or breakage but if you are talking about thickness of hair strands then no.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 19, 2014)

ImFrotastic said:


> TIA.
> 
> Can frequent steaming sessions replace the need to moisturize and seal?


ImFrotastic

If you have reached your goal length and you go into maintenance mode where you are trimming your hair to the same length every 4-8 weeks then yes. If you are in retention mode then it's not enough because the ends of the hair need to be moisturized and sealed on a regular basis.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 19, 2014)

ONAMSHN said:


> Best hair vitamin out there?? I am seeking a lengthy & healthy head of hair in 2014 ! Thanx in advance....


ONAMSHN

I really don't think there is a "best" per say because everyone's body is different and everyone's supplement needs are different. 

Some of my favorite vitamins are silica, Hairfinity, Andrew Lessaman hair skin and nails. 

These are the ones recommend on a regular basis.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 19, 2014)

serenity34 said:


> Thank you for this thread.
> 
> 1.I have tried to do roller sets, flexirod, rod sets, curlformers. But sometimes, the roots arent straight or with the curlformers it reverted the next day. What is a good product to use that has some hold to it so it wont revert. Also how do i get that crisp look with no puffiness at the roots?
> 
> ...


serenity34

If your hair is reverting at the roots then you will need to make sure that when you are doing your sets that your are putting styling products on the roots as well. You can use setting lotion such as lotta body or use a serum such as PM super skinny on your hair. This should help. 

To get the straight look at the roots you are going to have to use more tension when you are setting your hair. Tension creates the smoothness in sets. It's a little harder to do with natural hair.

The best detangling spray in my opinion is a good conditioner with slip and water. I do make my own.

My favorite products to use while steaming is Keracare intensive restorative mask and WEN six thirteen. Love these!

Unless you have the type of natural hair that roller sets well it's hard to create that body and swing without blowdrying first. Heat damage can be avoided if heat appliances are not used frequently with the proper products and proper heat settings.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 19, 2014)

tru4reele said:


> I wash every week to every 2 weeks depending on my style. I flat iron once a month. I do Twist outs and bantu knot outs. I deep condition every time with Olive Oil Deep Replenishing. I wash with Elasta Qp conditioning creme and condition with Mane & Tail. When I flat iron my hair I detangle in sections and blowdry and flat iron in sections. I rarely wear it down. I usually put it in a bun or do a halo braid. I do sew ins every once in a while for a few weeks whenever I have the money to do so. I rarely do wash n gos b/c of tangling. My hair is VERY tangly. I guess b/c its fine, curly and dense. WHich is why i only trust A couple people to do my hair. It can be time consuming and frustrating for the average stylist to straighten.


@tru4reele

Thanks for the extra information.

I don't think you need the extra protein conditioner. You are natural and your concentration should be on moisture. I generally use protein on an as needed basis not on a regular basis. If you wanted to go on a protein schedule I would say once every 12 weeks. Natural don't need proteins as much. 

If you are not working in sections already then you should start. Detangle your hair under running water with conditioner, a moisturizing one.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 19, 2014)

kimpaur said:


> @don'tspeakdefeat
> 
> I don't know if you do textured has as well, but if you do, what's the best technique to get smooth hair when twisting/styling?


kimpaur

I would blowdry the hair smooth first and then do your twists as usual.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 19, 2014)

cutenss said:


> Hi DSD
> 
> As far as protein treatments (medium to heavy), is it better to use a heat cap or dryer?  Or can you get the same benefit from it with steaming?


cutenss

Either one is fine but a steamer is even better. I love hydration treatments. They take the hair to the next level in moisture and health.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 19, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> @dontspeakdefeat how do you feel about hairs porosity, is it really that big of a deal? And is the care for lye relaxed hair any different from hair that has been relaxed using a nolye relaxer?
> I also think I'm dealing with protein overload again please tell me what I should do and what types of products will help and which types to avoid? TIA


lamaria211

Porosity does make a difference in styling, doing chemical treatments and moisture rentention. It can be a challenge sometimes finding the right products and routines for high porosity hair.

Unless your hair is an exception to the rule...then switch from no lye to lye relaxer if you haven't already. If the lye seems a little harsh and your scalp burns easily try relaxing in two sections to give your hair more time to process. 

There is a difference in the care of lye relaxed hair and no lye relaxed hair. No lye relaxed hair tends to be drier, requirement moisture constantly. 

Please tell me what products you use on your hair and what your routine is so I can give you a few recommendations.


----------



## Extremus (Jan 19, 2014)

I always hear 'how the weave is installed makes the biggest difference in retaining healthy hair'. I'm new to weaves (only had one sew in) and I'm not sure what to look for when seeking a weave "installer". Any suggestions?


Thank you


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 19, 2014)

Extremus said:


> I always hear 'how the weave is installed makes the biggest difference in retaining healthy hair'. I'm new to weaves (only had one sew in) and I'm not sure what to look for when seeking a weave "installer". Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thank you


Extremus

You have to look at what their client's hair looks like. If their client's hair is healthy and vibrant then you should be fine. They should have portforlio pictures as well. The braids shouldn't be too tight either.


----------



## tru4reele (Jan 19, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> @tru4reele
> 
> Thanks for the extra information.
> 
> ...



What good deep conditioner do you suggest that detangles and moisturizes well?


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 19, 2014)

I transitioned to natural four years ago. Sometimes I want to wear my hair straight.

What do you suggest if I want to wear my hair straight?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 19, 2014)

tru4reele said:


> What good deep conditioner do you suggest that detangles and moisturizes well?


tru4reele

Joico Moisture Recovery conditioner is my fav-or-ite!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 19, 2014)

Highly Favored8 said:


> I transitioned to natural four years ago. Sometimes I want to wear my hair straight.
> 
> What do you suggest if I want to wear my hair straight?


Highly Favored8

You will have to press your hair.

Make sure your hair is well conditioned. Use a good heat protectant such as Joico Smoothing Balm. Blowdry on medium to medium high heat. The heat on the flat iron should be between 350 - 375 degrees (a little more if your hair is resistant).


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 19, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Highly Favored8
> 
> You will have to press your hair.
> 
> Make sure your hair is well conditioned. Use a good heat protectant such as Joico Smoothing Balm. Blowdry on medium to medium high heat. The heat on the flat iron should be between 350 - 375 degrees (a little more if your hair is resistant).





Thank you! What do you mean by well conditioned?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 19, 2014)

Highly Favored8 said:


> Thank you! What do you mean by well conditioned?


Highly Favored8

Just make sure to do a good deep conditioning first.


----------



## tru4reele (Jan 19, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> tru4reele
> 
> Joico Moisture Recovery conditioner is my fav-or-ite!!



Thanks. So what's the difference between a regular con and a deep one? The time u leave it on?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 19, 2014)

I have texlaxed hair this is low porosity with medium to thick strands. I don't really believe in hair typing, so I can't really tell much except I have S waves in the front, tighter S curls in the back and tight O curls on the side and tight in the crown. With that said, I mostly roller set, flat iron on occasion (right now once every 12 weeks). 

Any tips on getting my roots straighter when roller setting and getting a more straight, sleeker look with both setting and flat ironing? Thanks!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 19, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> lamaria211
> 
> Porosity does make a difference in styling, doing chemical treatments and moisture rentention. It can be a challenge sometimes finding the right products and routines for high porosity hair.
> 
> ...



I just recently purchased quite a few mizani products like Moisturefuse' moisturfusion condish + poo, thermasmooth condish, hydrafuse and kerafuse. Keracare humecto + leave in.
I believe the protein overload came when I used Aphogee 2 minORS replenish DC on the same wash day. But when I was going thru all my products (70+) I realized that I only had 3 or 4 which ( NTM silk touch, keracare humrcto, PM the condish etc) did not contain any protein's. So now I'm lost. If I need to get more protein free products which do you recommend?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for this thread! !! 

After shampooing/deep conditioning/leave-in/blow drying my hair..if I curl it..wait for it to cool...it doesnt hold the curl. A soon as I try to style my hair it goes flat. No bump nothing just flat. 

 Any suggestions.  I use chi iron guard before curling

Suny


----------



## Nazaneen (Jan 20, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> @tru4reele
> 
> Joico Moisture Recovery conditioner is my fav-or-ite!!



I've been using this for years but it seems to have just stopped working so well recently so I' switching it up. I'm gonna go back to it soon since a stylist (@dontspeakdefeat) loves it so much . I trust that conditioner like no other.
Loving this thread btw!


----------



## Nazaneen (Jan 20, 2014)

My questions!

I recently tried a non formaldehyde keratin treatment and did not care for my results. It was so sticky and drying in my hair during the process that i couldn't blow dry it and didn't get much flat ironing done either. I washed it out but even on my next wash with a sulfate shampoo that keratin is still in there. Its making my hair dull and heavy like i used too much product. How can i wash this out in one session?

I also wonder what might be the best relaxer for very frizz prone 3b textured hair. I've used no lye for years and the transitioned, remained natural for years, and then decided to relax again using lye. My hair likes lye apparently much better than no lye.
The problem is the relaxer takes some curl out but I still have a lot of terrible frizz! I still don't like my wash and go's unless I load them with gel which I hate doing. 
Is there any relaxer that really defrizzes the hair? Is there a particular relaxer that might be better for my hair type? I've been using Silk Elements Lye... I'm thinking of trying either Phyto, Affirm Fiberguard, or Mizani Butter Blends...


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 20, 2014)

Great thread!!!!

What are some good pressing oils?
Is there any way the fully protect the hair from heat when flat ironing but the hair not look greasy and still have swing?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 20, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> shortdub78
> 
> If every time you comb your hair or if you always see short broken hairs in the sink and on your clothes....
> 
> I hope and pray that this is not your case.


dontspeakdefeat
No that isn't the case for me, I deal with dry hair or hair that is hard to comb. The last time I felt really comfortable with combing my dry hair was when I let a professional relax me. Mizani is so drying, especially the butter blends. She used Nairobi on me and got my hair straight the way I like it.


----------



## Ann816 (Jan 20, 2014)

Great thread DSD...thank you for being willing to share your knowledge!!! 

Can you please tell us how to avoid matted and tangled hair after taking out a sew-in? 

Thanks!
Ann


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 20, 2014)

tru4reele said:


> Thanks. So what's the difference between a regular con and a deep one? The time u leave it on?


tru4reele

INDEED


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 20, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> I have texlaxed hair this is low porosity with medium to thick strands. I don't really believe in hair typing, so I can't really tell much except I have S waves in the front, tighter S curls in the back and tight O curls on the side and tight in the crown. With that said, I mostly roller set, flat iron on occasion (right now once every 12 weeks).
> 
> Any tips on getting my roots straighter when roller setting and getting a more straight, sleeker look with both setting and flat ironing? Thanks!


Saludable84

Getting straight roots is all about having enough tension when you do the actual set. So you will need to tighten those rollers as much as you can without giving yourself a headache. When roller setting you are going to have to use a setting lotion on your wet hair. It's best to roller set completely wet hair as well.

When flat ironing small sections make things a lot better.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 20, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> I just recently purchased quite a few mizani products like Moisturefuse' moisturfusion condish + poo, thermasmooth condish, hydrafuse and kerafuse. Keracare humecto + leave in.
> I believe the protein overload came when I used Aphogee 2 minORS replenish DC on the same wash day. But when I was going thru all my products (70+) I realized that I only had 3 or 4 which ( NTM silk touch, keracare humrcto, PM the condish etc) did not contain any protein's. So now I'm lost. If I need to get more protein free products which do you recommend?


lamaria211 Generally keratin proteins and milder proteins are ok for more frequent use. I think the products your hair are fine but if you do choose to do protein follow it up with moisture or you can mix it to save steps.


----------



## tru4reele (Jan 20, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> @tru4reele
> 
> INDEED


 
i Will be going to TJ Maxx today for that conditioner. I will tell you what  I think about it. Thanks.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 20, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Thanks for this thread! !!
> 
> After shampooing/deep conditioning/leave-in/blow drying my hair..if I curl it..wait for it to cool...it doesnt hold the curl. A soon as I try to style my hair it goes flat. No bump nothing just flat.
> 
> ...


SunySydeofLyfe

Try clipping up each section after you curl it to let it cool longer and see if that helps. Also try switching to a serum instead of a spray. I like the Chi Keratin Silk Infusion serum.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 20, 2014)

Arlana said:


> I've been using this for years but it seems to have just stopped working so well recently so I' switching it up. I'm gonna go back to it soon since a stylist (@dontspeakdefeat) loves it so much . I trust that conditioner like no other.
> Loving this thread btw!


Arlana

Try clarifying really well and then try it again. I suggest you use a milder clarifying shampoo such as Paul Mitchell shampoo one.

It's the best conditoner. I love this stuff. Use it on just about everyone!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 20, 2014)

Arlana said:


> My questions!
> 
> I recently tried a non formaldehyde keratin treatment and did not care for my results. It was so sticky and drying in my hair during the process that i couldn't blow dry it and didn't get much flat ironing done either. I washed it out but even on my next wash with a sulfate shampoo that keratin is still in there. Its making my hair dull and heavy like i used too much product. How can i wash this out in one session?
> 
> ...


Arlana Try clarifying with a baking soda and water mix. I hope that does the trick but sometimes BKT's don't wash out. Sometimes they wear out sometimes not.

To me there really isn't a significant difference in relaxer brands. I have used to many. They do the same things. Try doing the Mizani. That relaxer is a little stronger.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 20, 2014)

Dayjoy said:


> Great thread!!!!
> 
> What are some good pressing oils?
> Is there any way the fully protect the hair from heat when flat ironing but the hair not look greasy and still have swing?


Dayjoy Thanks!!!  

I really like Nairobi pressing cream. If you don't want the hair weighed down you will have to use serums and balms. Try Paul Mitchell Super Skinny. It provides fantastic heat protection. I don't have problems with client's curls not returning.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 20, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> @dontspeakdefeat
> No that isn't the case for me, I deal with dry hair or hair that is hard to comb. The last time I felt really comfortable with combing my dry hair was when I let a professional relax me. Mizani is so drying, especially the butter blends. She used Nairobi on me and got my hair straight the way I like it.


shortdub78

Good to know!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 20, 2014)

Ann816 said:


> Great thread DSD...thank you for being willing to share your knowledge!!!
> 
> Can you please tell us how to avoid matted and tangled hair after taking out a sew-in?
> 
> ...


Ann816 Thank you!

Make sure that while you are in the weave that you don't over manipulate the braided hair underneath. If you have fine hair you have to be very careful. Don't scrub and rub the braids while you are weaving the install. Gently squeeze and pat instead.

After takedown make sure to comb and detangle your hair completely before shampoo. I mean completely.


----------



## Spin (Jan 20, 2014)

What is the best protectant to prevent overlap during relaxer application?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 21, 2014)

Spin said:


> What is the best protectant to prevent overlap during relaxer application?



Spin

I use straight conditioner for that. Put it on the already processed hair and you are good to go!


----------



## FearlessNik (Jan 21, 2014)

When stylist are doing loose braids and twists why is it after they finish each braid/ twist do they smooth all the braids together? That irritates the hec out of me!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 22, 2014)

FearlessNik said:


> When stylist are doing loose braids and twists why is it after they finish each braid/ twist do they smooth all the braids together? That irritates the hec out of me!


FearlessNik

Hmmmm. I can't really answer that question. I do however know that stylist like for things to look polished and neat!


----------



## naturallygoldie (Jan 25, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat 

Can you recommend a good pair of scissors for trimming hair? My hair is curly but I only trim it when it's straight.


----------



## girlonfire (Jan 25, 2014)

I have been having more shedding than normal lately in my opinion. My life hasn't become more stressfull or demanding. I feel like it might be a deficiency symptom but I'm not sure. Do you have any treatments to help with the excess shedding?

can you recomend any brands for seamless combs?

Do you know of any internal reasons for dry scalp?


----------



## Rnjones (Jan 25, 2014)

I relaxed my hair last week however only the front Half of my hair processed and the back half didn't (pretty much completely unprocessed). I used left over relaxer for the front and a fresh jar for the back. Clearly I got a bad jar of relaxer. 

My question is when I do a corrective how long should I wait and should I relax the whole head or just the back half that didn't take?

By the way this was touch up at 14 weeks post

TIA

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 25, 2014)

naturallygoldie said:


> @dontspeakdefeat
> 
> Can you recommend a good pair of scissors for trimming hair? My hair is curly but I only trim it when it's straight.


naturallygoldie

Go to Sally's and they have a good amount of choices for shears. They don't have to be really expensive and since you will only be using them on occasion the brand doesn't really matter. A good solid pair will cost you around $30 and this is all you will need for just an occasional trim.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 25, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> I have been having more shedding than normal lately in my opinion. My life hasn't become more stressfull or demanding. I feel like it might be a deficiency symptom but I'm not sure. Do you have any treatments to help with the excess shedding?
> 
> can you recomend any brands for seamless combs?
> 
> Do you know of any internal reasons for dry scalp?


girlonfire

Hair shedding can be caused by a number of things.

Do any of these things apply to you?

-Are you taking any medications"
-Do you have thyroid disease
-Are you eating a healthy and balanced diet
-Have you had a child recently
-Are you anemic

Any of these things can cause excessive shedding.

I would suggest adding a garlic supplement to your diet.

For seamless combs try the Cricket brand. I use those.


If you have dry scalp make sure you are not dehydrated. Make sure that you are getting plenty of zinc and vitamin b and fatty acid as your body needs these nutrients for the sebaceous glands to function properly. They produce the oils that normally coat the scalp.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 25, 2014)

Rnjones said:


> I relaxed my hair last week however only the front Half of my hair processed and the back half didn't (pretty much completely unprocessed). I used left over relaxer for the front and a fresh jar for the back. Clearly I got a bad jar of relaxer.
> 
> My question is when I do a corrective how long should I wait and should I relax the whole head or just the back half that didn't take?
> 
> ...


Rnjones

I would suggest waiting a couple of weeks but be sure to do some deep conditioning treatments before you correct. 

I would suggest that you only relax the part that you want to correct.


----------



## girlonfire (Jan 25, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat


Oh wow, i am anemic, and lately I've been trying to keep a balanced diet but I've been falling off, bad. I had a feeling that might be it.

I literally do not drink water lol. However today i started my own water challenge. the thing is I hate the taste of water. I have a stainless steel water bottle that fills up to 27 ounces so I still at 3/4 full and then the last 4th put in Cranberry juice cause I just hate the taste of water. I hope that's healthy enough. I plan to refill that about 3 times a day (half my weight in oz, sorta). I had not even consider the other things you mentioned that might be 

Thanks for the comb recommendation I'll look into it!
is there a brand you know that makes garlic pill specifically?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 25, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> @dontspeakdefeat
> 
> 
> Oh wow, i am anemic, and lately I've been trying to keep a balanced diet but I've been falling off, bad. I had a feeling that might be it.
> ...


girlonfire

You are welcome.

Well, just make sure to drink plenty of water and take your iron supplements. It's ok to mix in the cranberry juice as long as you are getting water I believe it's fine. I even have my days when I want something other than water because I drink it all the time! Try tea as well if you can deal with the caffeine.

I don't think it matters what brand. You could probably just go to the vitamin store and choose one.

Good Luck!


----------



## serenity34 (Jan 26, 2014)

I know you said you like paul Mitchell super skinny as a heat protectant.  Is that before you flat iron?  What do you like to use when your clients hair is wet and you are about to blow dry it straight?  Is using a comb attachment more damaging then using a brush?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 26, 2014)

serenity34 said:


> I know you said you like paul Mitchell super skinny as a heat protectant.  Is that before you flat iron?  What do you like to use when your clients hair is wet and you are about to blow dry it straight?  Is using a comb attachment more damaging then using a brush?


serenity34

You put the super skinny on while wet before you blowdry. You don't need anything else.

No it is not more damaging than a brush.


----------



## robot. (Jan 26, 2014)

I want to dye my hair either red or warm blonde (from dark brown) and get a texturizer. Which should I do first?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 26, 2014)

robot. said:


> I want to dye my hair either red or warm blonde (from dark brown) and get a texturizer. Which should I do first?


Robot

Is this something you have done before?

If you really must.

Get the texturizer first and then color.

Good Luck!!


----------



## robot. (Jan 26, 2014)

^^ I've been blonde before. Never texturized. 

I'm so bored with my hair so I just feel like _something_ needs to happen to it.  Thanks.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 26, 2014)

When are you using the Paul Mitchell SSS vs. Joico Smoothing Balm?  Aren't both for heat?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> When are you using the Paul Mitchell SSS vs. Joico Smoothing Balm? Aren't both for heat?
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


 
I want to know this too. In addition dontspeakdefeat, what are your thoughts on the CHI Enviro Treatment that straightens hair? I want to use this since I heard it's better and easier on the hair than BKT treatments. 

Do you think it will produce great results but with a lot less damage than BKT? Is it formaldehyde-free as the company states? Should one take breaks in between using it and if so, how long a break? TIA


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 26, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> When are you using the Paul Mitchell SSS vs. Joico Smoothing Balm?  Aren't both for heat?
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


MileHighDivaAggie

Yes they are. I have a numerous amount of heat protectants that I use for different reasons and for different hair types. They range from balms to serums to liquids.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 26, 2014)

Aggie said:


> I want to know this too. In addition dontspeakdefeat, what are your thoughts on the CHI Enviro Treatment that straightens hair? I want to use this since I heard it's better and easier on the hair than BKT treatments.
> 
> Do you think it will produce great results but with a lot less damage than BKT? Is it formaldehyde-free as the company states? Should one take breaks in between using it and if so, how long a break? TIA


Aggie

I actually considered the Chi as an alternative to the harsher BKT treatments. If they say it's formaldehyde free then you'll just have to trust that unless you have some way of testing it.

You can go as long as you want in between applications. You can do it quarterly or twice a year or once a year. It's all about personal preferences.


----------



## TRINITY05 (Jan 26, 2014)

If you have the Design Essentials Therapy System in your hair and by the 8th week your new growth has come in(Its recommended that you get it done every 12 weeks) is it okay to touch up your new growth once a week with a pressing comb until the 12th week. TIA.


----------



## girlonfire (Jan 26, 2014)

What is a good braid pattern to do under wigs if you have waist length hair?

Do you know any good professional lace wig makers?

Is lace glue really the problem (edges being destroyed) or is it the people using them? Because i feel like if a company make a product to dissolve the glue, the edges should remain in tact.

How do you not get your edges destroyes with protective styles like box braids, micros, croches, etc. I've never tried any of these however I see a lot of women who have no edges but these protective styles are mainstays for them


----------



## betteron2day (Jan 27, 2014)

What is the best way to keep my ends healthy? Can I put castor oil on them daily? I keep having to trim my ends because they are horrible so all of the growth that I get I have to cut off.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 27, 2014)

Do you recommend mizani therma smooth system for a transitioner? Do you think every product in the system is necessary or could you use a different serum etc? 

Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 28, 2014)

TRINITY05 said:


> If you have the Design Essentials Therapy System in your hair and by the 8th week your new growth has come in(Its recommended that you get it done every 12 weeks) is it okay to touch up your new growth once a week with a pressing comb until the 12th week. TIA.


TRINITY05

I don't see why you can straighten your hair to keep it fresh in between treatments. I would suggest only doing it bi-monthly though unless you absolutely hair to shampoo more often.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 28, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> What is a good braid pattern to do under wigs if you have waist length hair?
> 
> Do you know any good professional lace wig makers?
> 
> ...


girlonfire

You can do a beehive or 2 half moons. Or even part your hair into 4 sections and braid those into beehives.

I only know of one person that does professional wig making. http://carmelesha.com/

As far as the glue it's both the glue and the people. Glue is no good for edges. NO matter how careful you are it's going to pull some hair with it. 

The key to keeping your edges in tact with those sorts of styles is not braiding so tight and keeping your edges moisturized.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 28, 2014)

betteron2day said:


> What is the best way to keep my ends healthy? Can I put castor oil on them daily? I keep having to trim my ends because they are horrible so all of the growth that I get I have to cut off.


betteron2day

Yes daily moisturizing is key but make sure to wear protective styles tucking your ends away as much as possible.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 28, 2014)

sharifeh said:


> Do you recommend mizani therma smooth system for a transitioner? Do you think every product in the system is necessary or could you use a different serum etc?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


shafireh

Yes. It is great for transitoners. The serum is the key product to keeping your hair straight. You can replace the shampoo and conditioner if you need too!


----------



## naija24 (Jan 28, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> shafireh
> 
> Yes. It is great for transitoners. The serum is the key product to keeping your hair straight. You can replace the shampoo and conditioner if you need too!



Regarding the Mizani ThermaSmooth System being great for transitioners, is there anything transitioners should keep in mind using it? Can it be used too harshly or heavily like a BKT?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 28, 2014)

naija24 said:


> Regarding the Mizani ThermaSmooth System being great for transitioners, is there anything transitioners should keep in mind using it? Can it be used too harshly or heavily like a BKT?


naija24

It's just shampoo, conditioner, serum and shine spray. Nothing really that special about it. The same results can be achieved with different products. I still like it though. The serum is a bit heavy so if you use too much it will make your hair weighed down and stiff. It's nothing like a BKT.


----------



## Duff (Jan 28, 2014)

this thread is awesome!!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 28, 2014)

Duff said:


> this thread is awesome!!!


Duff Thanks!!


----------



## ronie (Jan 29, 2014)

Just wanted to say thank you one more time dontspeakdefeat for taking the time to share her knowledge. I read this thread everyday. 
And of course doing the bump...


----------



## HisBestFriend (Jan 29, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat  I wanted to come in here not to ask a question but to say thank you (with literal tears in my eyes) I have been on this board for awhile. I've gone from relaxed to natural and back again. Setback to come back and such. In just two washes -I have gone from super tangled to NO tangles and I am so happy.

I could have avoided so many tears had I only found the Joico Shampoo and Conditioner sooner.  I can't explain why I never purchased the product before because it has been mentioned before. But I tell you, once you mentioned it here, I was on it. 

So thank you, thank you!


----------



## disgtgyal (Jan 29, 2014)

What's a good condish for co-washing?


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 29, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Highly Favored8
> 
> You will have to press your hair.
> 
> Make sure your hair is well conditioned. Use a good heat protectant such as Joico Smoothing Balm. Blowdry on medium to medium high heat. The heat on the flat iron should be between 350 - 375 degrees (a little more if your hair is resistant).



1. Should the joico be used before blow drying and again before flat ironing (or a different heat protectant before flat iron)?

2.  If I skip the blow dryer and instead airdry in braids, can the joico be used only for flat ironing?

thanks!


----------



## betteron2day (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks so much for the information.dontspeakdefeat


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 29, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> serenity34
> 
> You put the super skinny on while wet before you blowdry. You don't need anything else.
> 
> No it is not more damaging than a brush.



You mentioned a couple of times to blow dry the hair while wet, which is what I've always done before I found YT and forums. They always say blow drying wet causes damage and bubble hair.  Many natural YT'ers even blow dry after their hair is completely dry, which I don't like and seems to cause over dryness in my hair and is redundant. 

Why, specifically,  do say to blow dry from wet?  What techniques do you use to blow dry?

Thank you


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 29, 2014)

What heat protectant do you recommend/use for your clients with fine hair to prevent heat damage?  TIA


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jan 29, 2014)

I have straight and looser curls in my natural hair due to marcel flat irons, I believe. Those sections are so silky and smooth. So my question is, is that really heat damage? It seems like it has just permanently straightened my hair, just like a relaxer would, so is it actually damaged?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 29, 2014)

HisBestFriend said:


> @dontspeakdefeat  I wanted to come in here not to ask a question but to say thank you (with literal tears in my eyes) I have been on this board for awhile. I've gone from relaxed to natural and back again. Setback to come back and such. In just two washes -I have gone from super tangled to NO tangles and I am so happy.
> 
> I could have avoided so many tears had I only found the Joico Shampoo and Conditioner sooner.  I can't explain why I never purchased the product before because it has been mentioned before. But I tell you, once you mentioned it here, I was on it.
> 
> So thank you, thank you!


HisBestFriend

Thank you. I am so glad that my product recommendations helped. Good Luck on your hair journey!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 29, 2014)

disgtgyal said:


> What's a good condish for co-washing?


@disgtgya

Back in the day I used to use VO-5. I rarely do co washes anymore but on the occasion that I do, I use my normal conditioner for deep conditioning. I dilute it with water before applying.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 29, 2014)

HappyAtLast said:


> 1. Should the joico be used before blow drying and again before flat ironing (or a different heat protectant before flat iron)?
> 
> 2.  If I skip the blow dryer and instead airdry in braids, can the joico be used only for flat ironing?
> 
> thanks!


HappyAtLast It goes on wet hair before blowdrying. I don't use it again because it is wet. It will make your hair revert. I do sometimes use another heat protectant before flat ironing. PM Super Skinny is one of my favs.

The Joico is not good on dry hair it is a wet balm.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 29, 2014)

HappyAtLast said:


> You mentioned a couple of times to blow dry the hair while wet, which is what I've always done before I found YT and forums. They always say blow drying wet causes damage and bubble hair.  Many natural YT'ers even blow dry after their hair is completely dry, which I don't like and seems to cause over dryness in my hair and is redundant.
> 
> Why, specifically,  do say to blow dry from wet?  What techniques do you use to blow dry?
> 
> Thank you


HappyAtLast

To each it's own as far as blowdrying is concerned. Blowdrying while wet is a time saver for me. It does not cause damage if done properly. Just keep in mind that anything not done properly can cause damage. Brushing, combing, shampooing, flat ironing, protein conditions etc. can all cause damage if the proper techniques or products are not used.

It also gets the hair smoother IMO.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 29, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> What heat protectant do you recommend/use for your clients with fine hair to prevent heat damage?  TIA


MileHighDiva

Phytospecific Relaxing Balm is a good one. It's very light and hard to overuse.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 29, 2014)

Ms_Twana said:


> I have straight and looser curls in my natural hair due to marcel flat irons, I believe. Those sections are so silky and smooth. So my question is, is that really heat damage? It seems like it has just permanently straightened my hair, just like a relaxer would, so is it actually damaged?


Ms_Twana Unfortunately, yes it is heat damage. However if you are not overly concerned about wearing your hair in it's natural state, it should be fine. If your hair is not breaking or looking extremely thin, you should be fine.


----------



## Holla (Jan 29, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat

Help!  Everytime I do a wash n go and leave alone for like 3 days, I end up with clumped hard to detangle sections.   Does this mean I need a trim?  What is the best way/product to detangle thick clumps of natural hair? When I co-wash after leaving my hair out for so long, I give up detangling in the shower because it takes too long and I usually don't make much progress. 

I usually end up with a marathon detangling session with broken hairs everywhere. 

Tips?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 29, 2014)

Holla said:


> @dontspeakdefeat
> 
> Help!  Everytime I do a wash n go and leave alone for like 3 days, I end up with clumped hard to detangle sections.   Does this mean I need a trim?  What is the best way/product to detangle thick clumps of natural hair? When I co-wash after leaving my hair out for so long, I give up detangling in the shower because it takes too long and I usually don't make much progress.
> 
> ...


Holla

Quick question. Are you usually a finger comber/detangler?


----------



## Holla (Jan 29, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> @Holla
> 
> Quick question. Are you usually a finger comber/detangler?


 
dontspeakdefeat 

Nope. I use an afro pick to detangle.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks.  I really appreciate it!




dontspeakdefeat said:


> HappyAtLast It goes on wet hair before blowdrying. I don't use it again because it is wet. It will make your hair revert. I do sometimes use another heat protectant before flat ironing. PM Super Skinny is one of my favs.
> 
> The Joico is not good on dry hair it is a wet balm.





dontspeakdefeat said:


> HappyAtLast
> 
> To each it's own as far as blowdrying is concerned. Blowdrying while wet is a time saver for me. It does not cause damage if done properly. Just keep in mind that anything not done properly can cause damage. Brushing, combing, shampooing, flat ironing, protein conditions etc. can all cause damage if the proper techniques or products are not used.
> 
> It also gets the hair smoother IMO.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 29, 2014)

Holla said:


> @dontspeakdefeat
> 
> Help!  Everytime I do a wash n go and leave alone for like 3 days, I end up with clumped hard to detangle sections.   Does this mean I need a trim?  What is the best way/product to detangle thick clumps of natural hair? When I co-wash after leaving my hair out for so long, I give up detangling in the shower because it takes too long and I usually don't make much progress.
> 
> ...


Holla
Make sure that you always work in sections. Shampoo in sections, condition in sections and detangle in sections. Try 6 to 8 sections to make the work easier. I know you don't want to hear this but detangle completely while wet in the shower while you are rinsing to conditioner off. Always do a complete detangle while wet. I mean complete. I like to put conditioner on and them comb it through to get out the tangles. Then you  can twist your hair up so it won't retangle.


----------



## Holla (Jan 29, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> @Holla
> Make sure that you always work in sections. Shampoo in sections, condition in sections and detangle in sections. Try 6 to 8 sections to make the work easier. I know you don't want to hear this but detangle completely while wet in the shower while you are rinsing to conditioner off. Always do a complete detangle while wet. I mean complete. I like to put conditioner on and them comb it through to get out the tangles. Then you can twist your hair up so it won't retangle.


 
Thanks!  Do you use any special products while detangling or just regular conditioner?


----------



## TRINITY05 (Jan 31, 2014)

There are so many different brands of hair out there for sew-ins. By far, what do you think is the best type of hair to buy for a nice and natural looking weave. TIA.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 31, 2014)

Holla said:


> Thanks!  Do you use any special products while detangling or just regular conditioner?



Holla

Just regular conditioner.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 31, 2014)

TRINITY05 said:


> There are so many different brands of hair out there for sew-ins. By far, what do you think is the best type of hair to buy for a nice and natural looking weave. TIA.


TRINITY05

I love extensions plus regular relaxed hair but there is no best per say because everyone has their own personal preferences.


----------



## naija24 (Jan 31, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> naija24
> 
> It is ok if you do it yourself but you must be careful. I would recommend only pressing your hair every two weeks. Every week can be a bit much for most heads of hair.
> 
> ...



Solid advice! thank you. I'm 14 weeks into my indefinite nonrelaxer status and i think i am flat ironing wrong because my roots are as if i did nothing to them!! I use a Babyliss Pro 1 inch flatiron. I got to my roots. I used its a 10 leave in for my heat protectant. I don't know, its like nothing happened :/ 

What am I doing wrong? How small of sections should I be doing to get some swang?


----------



## girlonfire (Jan 31, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat

so you are saying that the integrity and strength the hair can be kept even when being straight and every two weeks? the last time I went to a Dominican salon to get my hair straightened because I can't straighten myself because I'm flat iron / blow dryer challenged the woman told me to come back in 2 weeks. its not like I didn't believe her or something I just don't have $40 to fork over twice a month


----------



## gorjis1 (Jan 31, 2014)

I love this thread.  dontspeakdefeat thanks for taking the time to answer questions.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 31, 2014)

naija24 said:


> Solid advice! thank you. I'm 14 weeks into my indefinite nonrelaxer status and i think i am flat ironing wrong because my roots are as if i did nothing to them!! I use a Babyliss Pro 1 inch flatiron. I got to my roots. I used its a 10 leave in for my heat protectant. I don't know, its like nothing happened :/
> 
> What am I doing wrong? How small of sections should I be doing to get some swang?


naija24 Very small sections.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 31, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> @dontspeakdefeat
> 
> so you are saying that the integrity and strength the hair can be kept even when being straight and every two weeks? the last time I went to a Dominican salon to get my hair straightened because I can't straighten myself because I'm flat iron / blow dryer challenged the woman told me to come back in 2 weeks. its not like I didn't believe her or something I just don't have $40 to fork over twice a month


girlonfire

Yes it can but not if you continue to let the Dominicans do it!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 31, 2014)

gorjis1 said:


> I love this thread.  @dontspeakdefeat thanks for taking the time to answer questions.


gorjis1

You are welcome!


----------



## girlonfire (Feb 1, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> girlonfire
> 
> Yes it can but not if you continue to let the Dominicans do it!



What's wrong with the dominicans?


----------



## divachyk (Feb 1, 2014)

What are the best proteins for low porosity, protein sensitive hair? Hydrolyzed wheat protein is considered moisturizing by some but it acts as a strengthener on my hair.

What products / techniques do you recommend for low porosity, protein sensitive hair? My hair demands moisture.

ETA: What is a reasonable amount of breakage daily and on wash day?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 1, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> What's wrong with the dominicans?


girlonfire
It's the extreme heat they use. Over time it cause the hair to become extremely dry and it causes thinning. Most people suffer tremendous heat damage as well even if the hair is relaxed.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 1, 2014)

divachyk said:


> What are the best proteins for low porosity, protein sensitive hair? Hydrolyzed wheat protein is considered moisturizing by some but it acts as a strengthener on my hair.
> 
> What products / techniques do you recommend for low porosity, protein sensitive hair? My hair demands moisture.
> 
> ETA: What is a reasonable amount of breakage daily and on wash day?



divachyk

Try experimenting with a all moisture no protein regimen. Just experiment though. I am not sure how often you relax your hair but try doing protein on just relaxer days. In your situation it's kind of tricky because relaxed hair does need protein. I have had clients who would relax every 12-16 weeks with no protein in between and their hair did great without it but everyone's hair is different. I really can't say much without me having my hands in your hair.

Maybe try keratin protein instead.

Hair shouldn't break everyday or everytime you comb. You need moisture for sure if that's the case. Dry cold weather is a breakage culprit right now.

On shampoo days breakage should be minimal from zero to just a few pieces here or there. Again the issue is moisture. Hot oil treatments work well to help combat these issues.


----------



## AgeinATL (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi!

I just recently watched a Youtuber say that titanium irons are damaging. What are your thoughts on titanium vs. ceramic irons? Which is best for straightening natural hair (keeping it straight, eliminate frizz, produces smooth and shiny hair, minimizes heat damage). I have a Sedu Revolution ceramic iron but have been looking at the iron you suggested (the Babyliss Pro). I just want to make sure I know which kind of flat iron is better for my thick, transitioning hair AND once I am completely natural. Thanks so much!


----------



## mensa (Feb 1, 2014)

Can I get a relaxer and keratin complex protein treatment at the same time?  I am thinking that this would strengthen my hair strands.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 1, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> divachyk
> 
> Try experimenting with a all moisture no protein regimen. Just experiment though. I am not sure how often you relax your hair but try doing protein on just relaxer days. In your situation it's kind of tricky because relaxed hair does need protein. I have had clients who would relax every 12-16 weeks with no protein in between and their hair did great without it but everyone's hair is different. I really can't say much without me having my hands in your hair.
> 
> ...



dontspeakdefeat I relax every 10 weeks. Longer generates excessive tangles and breakage. I rarely use protein but still get breakage. I'll keep force feeding it moisture. Thanks!


----------



## girlonfire (Feb 1, 2014)

I eould really like to start straightening my hair maybe 1-2x a month, but i don't want to mess my hair up, breakage, hair loss, heat damage and what not.

Is there a heat protectant you recommend for all hair textures? I have a mix of coarse and fine hair through out. I like my hair to have body.

What blowdryer is good but also not too complicated. I am SERIOUSLY blowdryer challenged. I boght a 7 row knock off denman because a woman on yt used it to blow out her hair and made it look easy (but she's a proffessional so i should have known better). Is a comb attachment as good as a brush? Is a boar brush better? By the way if i hadn't already said this, I'm natural. Mostly 3c with 4a/b  edges.  Im almost wl which is why i never bother straightening it, too much effort. Also I'm concerned with getting my roots straight. when I went to the Dominican media use this technique which was basically the grinding a boar bristle round brush on my head to stretch my roots.


----------



## disgtgyal (Feb 1, 2014)

Is it safe to blow dry my hair 1-2x/ wk using the cool shot button?


----------



## beanie44 (Feb 1, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> beanie44 You must never use moisturizers that are water based when your hair is flat ironed. Use oils like argan oil, morrocan oil, coconut oil and jojoba. These are great moisturizing oils that absorb into the hair and make it soft and shiny with no reversion.



Thank you dontspeakdefeat for taking the time to answer my question, I learned even more when I read your response to other peoples questions.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 1, 2014)

AgeinATL said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just recently watched a Youtuber say that titanium irons are damaging. What are your thoughts on titanium vs. ceramic irons? Which is best for straightening natural hair (keeping it straight, eliminate frizz, produces smooth and shiny hair, minimizes heat damage). I have a Sedu Revolution ceramic iron but have been looking at the iron you suggested (the Babyliss Pro). I just want to make sure I know which kind of flat iron is better for my thick, transitioning hair AND once I am completely natural. Thanks so much!


AgeinATL

Well, the babyliss pro titanium iron is my favorite out of all of my irons. Hmmm, damage. I don't have that issue. People a lot of times blame the appliance for damage and not the technique. I really don't think the iron matters so much as the technique. I love my babyliss and my fhi platform.

The thing about flat ironing is, the people that are doing it are knowledgeable about what works for their hair only. They don't have the experience of doing all types of hair textures, density and lengths, just their own. Having a practiced hand is so important when it comes to flat ironing.
It helps to know what type of products to use, what heat to use, the perfect amount of product and so on. I have acquired so much knowledge over the years and my techniques have even changed slightly as time went on.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 1, 2014)

mensa said:


> Can I get a relaxer and keratin complex protein treatment at the same time?  I am thinking that this would strengthen my hair strands.


mensa

Yes you can but you should relax first. Good Luck!


----------



## mensa (Feb 1, 2014)

I did a big chop almost 10 years ago.  Was natural until I got a Keratin Complex protein treatment in August and October, 2012.

Can I get a full perm now and continue with the protein treatments.  I like to treatments cause they make my hair strong.

TIA.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 1, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> I eould really like to start straightening my hair maybe 1-2x a month, but i don't want to mess my hair up, breakage, hair loss, heat damage and what not.
> 
> Is there a heat protectant you recommend for all hair textures? I have a mix of coarse and fine hair through out. I like my hair to have body.
> 
> What blowdryer is good but also not too complicated. I am SERIOUSLY blowdryer challenged. I boght a 7 row knock off denman because a woman on yt used it to blow out her hair and made it look easy (but she's a proffessional so i should have known better). Is a comb attachment as good as a brush? Is a boar brush better? By the way if i hadn't already said this, I'm natural. Mostly 3c with 4a/b  edges.  Im almost wl which is why i never bother straightening it, too much effort. Also I'm concerned with getting my roots straight. when I went to the Dominican media use this technique which was basically the grinding a boar bristle round brush on my head to stretch my roots.


girlonfire

Paul Mitchell Super Skinny is my go to heat protectant. It's good for all hair types IMO.

Good blowdryers, again it's about a practiced hand and technique, Chi, FHI, Andis, and Rusk. Using a good comb attachment like Willie Morrow helps a lot with blowdrying.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 1, 2014)

disgtgyal said:


> Is it safe to blow dry my hair 1-2x/ wk using the cool shot button?


disgtgyal

If it mimics air drying then you should be good to go.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 1, 2014)

beanie44 said:


> Thank you @dontspeakdefeat for taking the time to answer my question, I learned even more when I read your response to other peoples questions.


beanie44

You are welcome. I glad that I could help.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 1, 2014)

mensa said:


> I did a big chop almost 10 years ago.  Was natural until I got a Keratin Complex protein treatment in August and October, 2012.
> 
> Can I get a full perm now and continue with the protein treatments.  I like to treatments cause they make my hair strong.
> 
> TIA.


mensa
This I am not sure about. If you decide to relax do a strand test and wait 3-4 weeks to see how your hair responds. If your hair does well then it should be safe to relax.


----------



## atlien11 (Feb 1, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat 

Hi! 

Sorry if this has already been asked:

I'm seeing flakes. How do i know if this is dry scalp (lack of moisture) versus dandruff (acv treatment for yeast)? that way i can treat it properly.

Great Thread!


----------



## disgtgyal (Feb 2, 2014)

It is so nice of you to take the time to answer every question. I appreciate it.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Feb 2, 2014)

@dontspeakdefeat

Thanks so much for your assistance with this thread. I am natural and am considering   coloring my hair in the in the next year or so (by a professional). 

I have concerns about varying chemicals in  permanent hair color (ammonia/ Ammonia Derivatives, formaldehyde/Formaldehyde Derivative, Diamine Toluenes/ PTD’s, Thioglycolates or parabens, & PPDs)

 I guess my question would be  what hair color lines would be the safer of the bunch by either not having these chemicals at all or having lesser/lower amounts? In an ideal situation I want minimize the health risks of chemical exposure as well as maintain the health & integrity of my hair so I don't have a setback. I would likely just do highlights in the red, copper, or auburn categories.


----------



## Igotstripes (Feb 2, 2014)

What a great thread!! I wanted to ask how I can stop breakage at the root? I'm getting a lot of really long hair without the bulb on the end! I'm natural if that helps


----------



## serenity34 (Feb 3, 2014)

I have been trying to find the Willie morrow comb attachment. Do you know where I can order it from? I ordered it once. from Amazon They never sent it .Had to get my money back.


----------



## destinyseeker (Feb 3, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Holla  I love Joico Moisture Recovery shampoo and conditioner. It's my favorite set of con and poo. This stuff is amazing and it works for all hair types, I mean all!  Co-washing is fantastic. It's really good for hydrating the hair. It can actually be done as often as several times per week if needed. Just be sure to use a light conditioner or dilute a heavier one when doing it. Co-washing does cause build up and your hair will need to be clarified on occassion.  My favorite deep conditioner is Joico Moisture Recovery conditioner.  Unfortunately I don't travel to do hair. Maybe I will in the future.



I found this conditioner and shampoo in Marshall's right after I saw this post and for an amazing price... So of course I bought them.  Not having used a sulfate shampoo for the last two years I was skeptical but decided to try it twice a month (and co-wash the other washes) I pre-pooed first (just in case) but my hair didn't feel stripped at all and that conditioner (used as both a regular and deep) made my hair feel like butter! 

Thank you so much for the recommendation and this great thread I am soaking in all this knowledge.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 3, 2014)

atlien11 said:


> @dontspeakdefeat
> 
> Hi!
> 
> ...


atlien

Dry (not as common)scalp will appear white and powdery as it a result the sebaceous glands being dehydrated. Cold climates and not drinking enough water can cause dry scalp.

Dandruff (most common) is usually yellowish and oily. If you have a really itchy scalp then more than likely it's dandruff. 

Dandruff can be oil related or yeast related. If it is oil related then more frequent shampoos will probably do the trick. If it is yeast related you will probably need a medicated shampoo.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 3, 2014)

southerncitygirl said:


> @dontspeakdefeat
> 
> Thanks so much for your assistance with this thread. I am natural and am considering   coloring my hair in the in the next year or so (by a professional).
> 
> ...


@southercitygirl

Hmmm. I use low ammonia hair color , Paul Mitchell. As far as color not containing chemical, that's a hard one. Redken does make a line called Chromatics that has zero ammonia in it. 

In your situation I would suggest doing a strand test with whatever color line you choose. You should wait it out and see how you and your hair responds.

I did find a link to a line of all natural hair color called EcoColors. You may want to check that out. They have a professional line as well.

https://www.ecocolors.net/index.cfm?pg=HomeHaircolorKit2


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 3, 2014)

Igotstripes said:


> What a great thread!! I wanted to ask how I can stop breakage at the root? I'm getting a lot of really long hair without the bulb on the end! I'm natural if that helps


Igotstripes

When you do your conditioning treatments I suggest that you play close attention to getting the conditioner directly onto the hair at the roots. It's a common mistake for us to condition our hair and not condition the roots. Do it section by section and put conditioner on the roots and massage it in. Be generous with your conditioner amounts. This should be part of your deep conditioning routine every time. 

Make sure to moisturize those same areas on a regular basis as well. Roots need love too!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 3, 2014)

serenity34 said:


> I have been trying to find the Willie morrow comb attachment. Do you know where I can order it from? I ordered it once. from Amazon They never sent it .Had to get my money back.


serenity34

I ordered my last one on Amazon as well. This is who I ordered it from.

http://www.amazon.com/Willie-Morrows-Unbreakable-Thermo-Nozzle/dp/B008A12F36

Other links (please use your discretion):

http://www.cornrowsandco.com/index.php/kids/blow-dryer-nozzle.html
http://www.purtlesupply.com/unbreakable-universal-dryer-pick-comb-nozzle.html
http://www.mountainbeautysupply.com/email_friend.aspx?sku=7961
http://djbarberandbeauty.com/Willie-Morrow-Thermo-Blow-Dry-Nozzle-23324.htm


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 3, 2014)

destinyseeker said:


> I found this conditioner and shampoo in Marshall's right after I saw this post and for an amazing price... So of course I bought them.  Not having used a sulfate shampoo for the last two years I was skeptical but decided to try it twice a month (and co-wash the other washes) I pre-pooed first (just in case) but my hair didn't feel stripped at all and that conditioner (used as both a regular and deep) made my hair feel like butter!
> 
> Thank you so much for the recommendation and this great thread I am soaking in all this knowledge.


destinyseeker

Now that's awesome. You are so very welcome. I am glad that I could help!


----------



## Igotstripes (Feb 3, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Igotstripes
> 
> When you do your conditioning treatments I suggest that you play close attention to getting the conditioner directly onto the hair at the roots. It's a common mistake for us to condition our hair and not condition the roots. Do it section by section and put conditioner on the roots and massage it in. Be generous with your conditioner amounts. This should be part of your deep conditioning routine every time.
> 
> Make sure to moisturize those same areas on a regular basis as well. Roots need love too!



Thank you! I'll try that!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi and thank you for this Q&A thread, it's an awesome idea!!
I know you posted the flat irons you use but what about your other styling tools...can you please post a list of your favorite tools in one place please?  I've been in the market for a really good blow dryer but have yet to purchase one because I can't decide.  Thank you!


----------



## serenity34 (Feb 3, 2014)

thank you just ordered from her


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 3, 2014)

One more .  My daughter has 4b hair with some patches of 4a, fine and low-med density strands and I cannot straighten her hair to save my life so I wear it in 2-strand twists EVERYDAY.  I'm considering letting her wear her hair in straight styles as she approaches Jr. High next year.  A stylist once cause sever heat damage and because it' took so long to cut it all away, i'm so scared to damage it again. Last year I attempted by blowing drying using the tension method and flat ironed afterwards but when I finished her hair felt rough and barely looked blow dried.  I think my fear of heat damaged forced me to keep the iron on low.  I don't trust stylists anymore because they really do believe the more smoke you see and the more burnt the hair smells the better.  

This is a loaded question regarding flat ironing: How much leaving-in conditioner to use?  How much heat proctectant serum to use?  What method do you suggest blow drying?  AND and What safe temperature to flat iron without causing damage?


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 3, 2014)

Does it feel good to cut hair? Like not in a sinister way, but like a calming way similar to knitting or other relaxing hobbies? I ask because most stylists are scissor happy LOL


----------



## lunabelle (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you so much for this thread!!! Do you use anything specific to block moisture/reversion when flat ironing natural hair? When I flat iron my hair poofs if there is even a drop of rain or humidity but when my stylist does it I can sweat and walk in misty rain and it stays straight. Any advice?


----------



## naija24 (Feb 3, 2014)

So you have to base your scalp while using relaxers?
Is lye better than no lye for touch ups?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 3, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hi and thank you for this Q&A thread, it's an awesome idea!!
> I know you posted the flat irons you use but what about your other styling tools...can you please post a list of your favorite tools in one place please?  I've been in the market for a really good blow dryer but have yet to purchase one because I can't decide.  Thank you!


KiWiStyle

Flat irons - FHI Platform(the red one), Babyliss Pro Titanium 1 1/2"

Blowdryers - Rusk Speed Freak, FHI Heat


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 3, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> One more .  My daughter has 4b hair with some patches of 4a, fine and low-med density strands and I cannot straighten her hair to save my life so I wear it in 2-strand twists EVERYDAY.  I'm considering letting her wear her hair in straight styles as she approaches Jr. High next year.  A stylist once cause sever heat damage and because it' took so long to cut it all away, i'm so scared to damage it again. Last year I attempted by blowing drying using the tension method and flat ironed afterwards but when I finished her hair felt rough and barely looked blow dried.  I think my fear of heat damaged forced me to keep the iron on low.  I don't trust stylists anymore because they really do believe the more smoke you see and the more burnt the hair smells the better.
> 
> This is a loaded question regarding flat ironing: How much leaving-in conditioner to use?  How much heat proctectant serum to use?  What method do you suggest blow drying?  AND and What safe temperature to flat iron without causing damage?


KiWiStyle 

Sorry this happened to you and your daughter. This is not the case at every salon. 

It's not really possible for me to answer those questions because my flat ironing technique comes from years of experience and daily practice. I will however tell you that less is more. You don't have to use a lot of products to protect the hair. You can use a blowdryer with a comb attachment. A safe temperature for flat ironing is 375 degrees. I hope this helps!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 3, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> Does it feel good to cut hair? Like not in a sinister way, but like a calming way similar to knitting or other relaxing hobbies? I ask because most stylists are scissor happy LOL


BostonMaria

Not for me. I can't speak for other stylist.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 3, 2014)

crimsonvixen said:


> Thank you so much for this thread!!! Do you use anything specific to block moisture/reversion when flat ironing natural hair? When I flat iron my hair poofs if there is even a drop of rain or humidity but when my stylist does it I can sweat and walk in misty rain and it stays straight. Any advice?


crimsonvixen

That is the number one comment I get when clients have to shampoo and press at home sometimes.  I never get it as straight as you and it doesn't stay as long either!!

Up your moisture regimen. Hydration will help with the reversion.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 3, 2014)

naija24 said:


> So you have to base your scalp while using relaxers?
> Is lye better than no lye for touch ups?


naija24 The entire scalp must be based for relaxers, not just the parts.  I prefer lye relaxers over no lye because lye relaxers are less drying to the hair in the long run!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 3, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> KiWiStyle  Sorry this happened to you and your daughter. This is not the case at every salon.  It's not really possible for me to answer those questions because my flat ironing technique comes from years of experience and daily practice. I will however tell you that less is more. You don't have to use a lot of products to protect the hair. You can use a blowdryer with a comb attachment. A safe temperature for flat ironing is 375 degrees. I hope this helps!



I just reread this post on a tablet and LOL!  I can't really see on my phone because the screen is all cracked so my post read like I was slightly illiterate, lol!   Anyway, thanks for your response.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lunabelle (Feb 4, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> crimsonvixen  That is the number one comment I get when clients have to shampoo and press at home sometimes.  I never get it as straight as you and it doesn't stay as long either!!  Up your moisture regimen. Hydration will help with the reversion.



Thanks so much for the reply. See, that's what I don't understand bc I always deep condition. Sometimes, my stylist puts me under a dryer with conditioner and sometimes she doesn't and it's still super shiny and straight. I used to use the Joico moisture recovery but I strayed and started trying other things. I think I'll go back


----------



## g.lo (Feb 4, 2014)

Again thanks for your time to answer our question.
What causes the hair to start matting at the root, I am natural, but I have noticed a change on my roots,they seem much thicker and coarser( honestly I feel like I am transitioning). Lately they have been matting at the root which is a nightmare.


----------



## Nazaneen (Feb 4, 2014)

eek, i've never based my scalp for a relaxer... what exactly is basing for?


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Feb 4, 2014)

Arlana said:


> eek, i've never based my scalp for a relaxer... what exactly is basing for?



Girl, are you kidding? It's to protect your scalp/skin from the chemicals. From getting burns and scabs.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 4, 2014)

Arlana said:


> eek, i've never based my scalp for a relaxer... what exactly is basing for?




   

Arlana

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady (Feb 4, 2014)

Arlana said:


> eek, i've never based my scalp for a relaxer... what exactly is basing for?



I never base my scalp. Never had an issue.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 4, 2014)

Arlana said:


> eek, i've never based my scalp for a relaxer... what exactly is basing for?



I don't base either. Never burn or scab.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 4, 2014)

SuchaLady said:


> I never base my scalp. Never had an issue.





sunnieb said:


> I don't base either. Never burn or scab.


You ladies are lucky SuchaLady sunnieb. My scalp would be on fire like a struck match.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Feb 4, 2014)

Can I use plaits to protective style under a wig and how often should I detangle if I can use plaits in order to prevent matting ?


----------



## AmiJay (Feb 4, 2014)

[USER=323671 said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle[/USER];19616193]I just reread this post on a tablet and LOL!  I can't really see on my phone because the screen is all cracked so my post read like I was slightly illiterate, lol!   Anyway, thanks for your response.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



My dd's hair sounds like yours.  I blowdry her hair sometimes to make it easier for her (she's tender headed like her mom) and I use creme press by KayVel.  It really makes a difference.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 4, 2014)

crimsonvixen said:


> Thanks so much for the reply. See, that's what I don't understand bc I always deep condition. Sometimes, my stylist puts me under a dryer with conditioner and sometimes she doesn't and it's still super shiny and straight. I used to use the Joico moisture recovery but I strayed and started trying other things. I think I'll go back


crimsonvixen

You are not the only one. Just remember we do it all day everyday.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 4, 2014)

g.lo said:


> Again thanks for your time to answer our question.
> What causes the hair to start matting at the root, I am natural, but I have noticed a change on my roots,they seem much thicker and coarser( honestly I feel like I am transitioning). Lately they have been matting at the root which is a nightmare.


@g.lo

I believe this can be solved by making sure when you deep condition to massage your conditioner into the roots of the hair very well. You would be surprised at the amount of hair problems can be solved with better conditioning practices. Make sure to also detangle completely will the conditioner is still on your hair and shampoo and condition in sections.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 4, 2014)

Arlana said:


> eek, i've never based my scalp for a relaxer... what exactly is basing for?


Arlana

It's to protect the scalp from the relaxer.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 4, 2014)

jasmyne14 said:


> Can I use plaits to protective style under a wig and how often should I detangle if I can use plaits in order to prevent matting ?


jasmyne14

That's perfectly fine. Should should be able to go up to 3-4 weeks without matting but make sure when you take down the plaits that you comb out all the shed hair before you shampoo.


----------



## mensa (Feb 4, 2014)

Is there any way that I could do my own keratin complex protein treatment on my own hair?  Can't find a stylist that doesn't know how to untangle my hair properly.

By the way, giving us all of this advice is very kind of you to do.

May you have long, thick, luxurious hair that flows down to your ankles.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 4, 2014)

mensa said:


> Is there any way that I could do my own keratin complex protein treatment on my own hair?  Can't find a stylist that doesn't know how to untangle my hair properly.
> 
> By the way, giving us all of this advice is very kind of you to do.
> 
> May you have long, thick, luxurious hair that flow down to your ankles.


mensa

You sure can do your own treatment. Just take your time while doing it. It is time consuming even for a stylist. Do you have a particular treatment in mind?

You are very welcome and thanks for the hair well wishes. That's too sweet!


----------



## mensa (Feb 4, 2014)

Just the treatment that I have done every 4-6 months.

Would I do the whole strand of hair or just the new growth?

I know that the stylist used Keratin Complex.  Would I buy the whole line?

TIA.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 4, 2014)

mensa said:


> Just the treatment that I have done every 4-6 months.
> 
> Would I do the whole strand of hair or just the new growth?
> 
> ...


mensa

I would recommend only doing the newgrowth. I would suggest you buy the whole line because each product is formulated to work together.


----------



## mensa (Feb 4, 2014)

You are truly a blessing.

Thanks again.


----------



## bgsix (Feb 5, 2014)

What is the best advice you would give to self-relaxers? What relaxer do you use on clients?


----------



## g.lo (Feb 5, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> @g.lo  I believe this can be solved by making sure when you deep condition to massage your conditioner into the roots of the hair very well. You would be surprised at the amount of hair problems can be solved with better conditioning practices. Make sure to also detangle completely will the conditioner is still on your hair and shampoo and condition in sections.



Thanks, I will start using the relaxer method to apply my DC now.


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks so much for this thread!

I want to have consistant texlax results and I am not sure how to do a strand test to guage the amount of time the relaxer should be left. I have read to test the patch behind the ear(which I cannot see well) use some shead hair but - how much? 

Currently I add SAA and Roux to length beforehand & olive oil to nugrowth or relaxer.

Is there a texturizer that is Lye based?

Thanks for your time


----------



## divachyk (Feb 6, 2014)

What's a good natural clarifier / chelator? Elucence is great but sometimes tangles my hair. 

ETA: I see you recommended Paul Mitchell Clarifying upthread. Is this the one? Would you agree it also chelates?






Shampoo Three®
REMOVES CHLORINE AND IMPURITIES
Basics: Removes dulling build-up from hair.
Benefits: Strengthens strands and minimizes future 
build-up.
Bonus: Helps prevent swimmers’ “chlorine green.”
Details:
Deep cleansers help remove chlorine, iron, minerals and medication from hair.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 6, 2014)

mensa said:


> You are truly a blessing.
> 
> Thanks again.


mensa

Awww. Thanks! You are very welcome!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 6, 2014)

bgsix said:


> What is the best advice you would give to self-relaxers? What relaxer do you use on clients?


bgsix

Don't worry about getting your hair bone straight. You can use the flat iron to make it straight and silky. Make sure to rinse the relaxer out completely before neutralizing, even if that means 10 minutes or more. Leave the neutralizer on for a few minutes on the final shampoo. I usually shampoo 3 times with neutralizer and then follow up with a moisturizing shampoo. Neutralizers are drying.

 Make sure you base the scalp really well. This is a must for me. I don't care if it takes extra time.

If you are slow at applying you relaxer and need more time, do the half and half method relaxing the back half first and then the front half. 

I like to apply conditioner over the entirety of the head of hair to protect previously relaxed hair and to provide a buffer in processing so the hair won't come out bone straight.


I use Mizani Butter Blends but I think my favorite is Nairobi. It's a little harder to come by though.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 6, 2014)

g.lo said:


> Thanks, I will start using the relaxer method to apply my DC now.


g.lo

Awesome. Let me know how everything turns out!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 6, 2014)

MizzBFly said:


> Thanks so much for this thread!
> 
> I want to have consistant texlax results and I am not sure how to do a strand test to guage the amount of time the relaxer should be left. I have read to test the patch behind the ear(which I cannot see well) use some shead hair but - how much?
> 
> ...


MizzBFly

You are welcome.

I would say that you can use shed hair. I have done that before. You well need probably about 200 test hairs because you are going to have to test various times. I think 50 hairs per test should work. Generally for texlaxing 8-10 minutes will produce good results but you have to work super fast. This does depend on your thickness and texture. Some people need less time than that. You may want to do it in 2-4 sections to give your self time to apply and smooth. Don't oversmooth though. 

It's good that you buffer. That gives you a little more time as well.

Texturizer and relaxers are the same thing. Same chemical. It's just a mild relaxer left on for a shorter period of time. 

Also keep in mind that using the shed hair for you strand testing will process a little slower because the heat from your scalp with not be there to aid in the process.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 6, 2014)

divachyk said:


> What's a good natural clarifier / chelator? Elucence is great but sometimes tangles my hair.
> 
> ETA: I see you recommended Paul Mitchell Clarifying upthread. Is this the one? Would you agree it also chelates?
> 
> ...


divachyk

Yes. This one does chelate as well. Joico also makes a clarifying chelating shampoo.


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 6, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> @MizzBFly
> 
> You are welcome.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for the tips  but 50 shed hairs, each time - how is that done? 

I currently use a Lye relaxer made from Sodium hydroxide which is more soft/gentle on my hair than the no-lye Calcium hydroxide. 

If I was going to switch to a texturizer I would want to maintain using the main active ingredient Sodium Hydroxide so, I was wondering if you or any laides on here know for sure a Sodium hydroxide texturizer?

Thanks for the open dialogue- I've kept these questions in my head for such a long time and the WWW doesn't have the answer.


----------



## cutenss (Feb 6, 2014)

Ok, so I guess that I am going to buy me some Joico, while they have some at TJMaxx, Ross, and Marshalls 

My question is:  does products that have mineral and petroleum as top ingredients concern you?  Or do you just use what works, regardless?  Do you think those type ingredients get a bad "rep"?

Love this thread


----------



## divachyk (Feb 7, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat, re: using conditioner as a buffer before a relaxer... 

-do you put a light coating of conditioner where it soaks into the hair to the point it is not visible on the hair OR is the application heavy and visible on the hair? 

I'm salon relaxed and trying to see how to pull this off. I always coat my hair with oils the night before my salon visit.

-what conditioner do you use for this?

-would any conditioner work OR are there special ingredients that must be present to be an effective buffer?


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 7, 2014)

MizzBFly said:


> Thanks for the tips  but 50 shed hairs, each time - how is that done?   I currently use a Lye relaxer made from Sodium hydroxide which is more soft/gentle on my hair than the no-lye Calcium hydroxide.  If I was going to switch to a texturizer I would want to maintain using the main active ingredient Sodium Hydroxide so, I was wondering if you or any laides on here know for sure a Sodium hydroxide texturizer?  Thanks for the open dialogue- I've kept these questions in my head for such a long time and the WWW doesn't have the answer.



Linange Shea but tee texturizer has sodium hydroxide

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## serenity34 (Feb 7, 2014)

I know I have a lot of questions and I thank you for answering them. I don't know if this has been answered yet but how often should hair be trimmed.  I was told today every 6 weeks but I thought that was to frequent.


----------



## Relentless (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey DSD!  This thread is a blessing.

I recently tried the long flexible bendable hair rollers.  Do you feel it is okay to use for the hair.  I like it, but my hair tends to feel a tad frizzy on the ends.

What would you recommend to use on the ends if anything?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 11, 2014)

cutenss said:


> Ok, so I guess that I am going to buy me some Joico, while they have some at TJMaxx, Ross, and Marshalls
> 
> My question is:  does products that have mineral and petroleum as top ingredients concern you?  Or do you just use what works, regardless?  Do you think those type ingredients get a bad "rep"?
> 
> Love this thread


cutenss Nah, I just use what works. I am not really an ingredient person. Those products do get a bad rep but if I am using them on clients hair and their hair is thriving I don't stress over it!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 11, 2014)

divachyk said:


> @dontspeakdefeat, re: using conditioner as a buffer before a relaxer...
> 
> -do you put a light coating of conditioner where it soaks into the hair to the point it is not visible on the hair OR is the application heavy and visible on the hair?
> 
> ...


divachyk

I use a lot of conditioner. I don't really know how much I just go for it. (I'm a conditioner junkie!) Generally I use something creamy. You can just use your regular conditioner for this. Light protein conditioners work well.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 11, 2014)

MizzBFly said:


> Thanks for the tips  but 50 shed hairs, each time - how is that done?
> 
> I currently use a Lye relaxer made from Sodium hydroxide which is more soft/gentle on my hair than the no-lye Calcium hydroxide.
> 
> ...


MizzBFly

Just collect hair everyday when you comb your hair. 

A texturizer is the same as a mild relaxer. It's just marketed differently. HTH


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 11, 2014)

serenity34 said:


> I know I have a lot of questions and I thank you for answering them. I don't know if this has been answered yet but how often should hair be trimmed.  I was told today every 6 weeks but I thought that was to frequent.


serenity34

You are welcome. I don't mind answering.

Hair should be trimmed on an as needed basis if you are actively growing your hair. If your moisture regimen is on point and your are retaining length well then you can go 3,4,6 or even 12 months without trimming. Usually the ends of your hair will start snagging when its time for a trim.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 11, 2014)

Relentless said:


> Hey DSD!  This thread is a blessing.
> 
> I recently tried the long flexible bendable hair rollers.  Do you feel it is okay to use for the hair.  I like it, but my hair tends to feel a tad frizzy on the ends.
> 
> What would you recommend to use on the ends if anything?


Relentless

You are welcome. I love to help!! 

Those roller are fine. Make sure to use end rollers for a smoother set. Add a little extra setting lotion or moisturizer to the ends as well.


----------



## klsjackson (Feb 12, 2014)

I would like advice on doing a corrective relaxer. I was self relaxing and decided to go back to the salon last summer. My self relaxed parts are underprocessed. 

My stylist initially said it would be okay and she didn't want to risk over processing my hair by doing a corrective, but now I have noticed breakage in the underprocessed areas. The breakage is only noticeable to me, because I know my hair. She looked at it and decided to treat it instead of doing a corrective. 

This is my question: should I do or get another stylist to do the corrective or just treat the damaged areas and trim until it is gone? Also, the underprocessed areas are very dry! Can you recommend a moisture conditioner that detangles and has excellent slip. Thanks!!!


----------



## Smiley79 (Feb 12, 2014)

Love this thread! What a great idea. 

Btw, can you answer a question about Henna?


----------



## Smiley79 (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm a about a year and half into my natural journey, growing out a big chop. My hair is now in that in between phase, a little bigger than a TWA. I plan to get a protective style but I'm noticing that I may desperately need a trim because my ends are so bushy and fuzzy and ill-defined when I do twists. Should I do the trim before my protective style or after or does it not matter?


----------



## Ann816 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi DSD:

Thanks again for this GREAT thread!!!!!

Can you please tell us the best methods/ products to use for a stiff/frizzy weave?

Thanks!
Ann


----------



## ebonyksa (Feb 17, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat Thanks for answering our questions.  I desperately need your help. 

I'm a relaxed 4a, b,c (not sure which type I am) and I've been having breakage. Everytime I comb my hair there are bits and pieces all over. 

Can you recommend a regimen that I could follow as well as products to ensure my hair gets enough moisture and protein. 

Also how often should I use heat (blow dryer, hood dryer and flatiron)? 

Thanks so much


----------



## Ann816 (Feb 21, 2014)

You are a Godsend for taking the time to address our concerns and provide recommendations and advice - Thank You!   Would you happen to know of any stylists in the Houston area that you would recommend?  Am currently in a sew-in, so any recs for that particular service would be appreciated.


----------



## g.lo (Feb 21, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat, just to report that i have tried the relaxer method 4 times now and it is making a huge difference. thank you


----------



## girlonfire (Feb 26, 2014)

I just wanted to drop in and say thank you dontspeakdefeat. I took the advice you gave me about the garlic pills (still trying to get on top of my water intake though!). Here is my testimony: I am pretty lazy when it comes to my hair. This cycle I went 3 weeks without washing OR detangling my hair, not because I wanted to, life just happens. It took my a total of 6 hours to clear the mats. I like to save and document my hair balls so I can get an idea of what normal for me looks like. The hair ball I got this cylcle ( no combing for 3 weeks) was the size of my 1 week no combing hair ball...I'll let you digest that.

I still need to work on my healthy hair habits, like when I do my twists and I feel a hair out of place because I'm tender headed and can't shake the feeling, I try to slide the hair out of the twist, but that often result in breakage close to the root. I'm also thinking of trying rogaine. How do you feel about that? I'm not so concerned about length right now though I do have a goal of tbl I'm not in a rush to reach it. I'm just really concerned about how thin my hair is.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Ladies!  

I just wanted to drop a line to let you know that I have not forgotten about your questions. I am currently on medical leave and will be back soon to help you all and answer any questions I haven't responded to. Be blessed!!


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Mar 5, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Hi Ladies!   I just wanted to drop a line to let you know that I have not forgotten about your questions. I am currently on medical leave and will be back soon to help you all and answer any questions I haven't responded to. Be blessed!!



Take care of yourself and wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## destinyseeker (Mar 5, 2014)

Take care of yourself and feel better soon.


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 6, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat wishing you a speedy and blessed recovery.  

I have a question about Keratin Treatments.  I've been natural since 2009 and have had a Keratin Treatment since 2013.  I've only noticed good things that it has done for my hair---but am a bit afraid of the future.  I've heard horror stories of women losing their hair over getting Keratin Treatments. Do you know of any success stories? 

Some background on my regimen:  I only get them done every 2-3 months…the last time I got it done, the stylist combed it through previously treated hair (wasn't happy about that).  I used to have my hair flat ironed bi monthly but have recently spaced it out to once every month and a half because of thinning.  What do you recommend as a good  moisturizer? Thank you so much for taking the time to answer our questions.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 14, 2014)

klsjackson said:


> I would like advice on doing a corrective relaxer. I was self relaxing and decided to go back to the salon last summer. My self relaxed parts are underprocessed.
> 
> My stylist initially said it would be okay and she didn't want to risk over processing my hair by doing a corrective, but now I have noticed breakage in the underprocessed areas. The breakage is only noticeable to me, because I know my hair. She looked at it and decided to treat it instead of doing a corrective.
> 
> This is my question: should I do or get another stylist to do the corrective or just treat the damaged areas and trim until it is gone? Also, the underprocessed areas are very dry! Can you recommend a moisture conditioner that detangles and has excellent slip. Thanks!!!


klsjackson

I *would not* recommend doing the corrective relaxer. You stated that you are experiencing some breakage. If your hair is breaking in it's underprocessed state then adding more chemicals will make matters worse, IMO.

Do some hydration treatments. I recommend a conditioner like Keracare Instensive Restorative Mask. This is a good treatment that can be used multiple times per month without fear of protein overload. I don't think that the slip is super good but you can mix it with my "liquid gold" Joico Moisture recovery conditioner.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 14, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> Love this thread! What a great idea.
> 
> Btw, can you answer a question about Henna?


Smiley79 Thanks!!
I am not really familiar with henna. 



Smiley79 said:


> I'm a about a year and half into my natural journey, growing out a big chop. My hair is now in that in between phase, a little bigger than a TWA. I plan to get a protective style but I'm noticing that I may desperately need a trim because my ends are so bushy and fuzzy and ill-defined when I do twists. Should I do the trim before my protective style or after or does it not matter?


 I suggest doing the trim before you put it into the protective style this way you can start fresh and prevent the ends from splitting further.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 14, 2014)

Ann816 said:


> Hi DSD:
> 
> Thanks again for this GREAT thread!!!!!
> 
> ...


Ann816 Thanks!!

A good clarifying shampoo to cleanse the weave of dirt and oils, a good deep conditioning to soften the weave and make it more manageable and a good styling serum to help with styling the weave.

Most of the time weaves are stiff and frizzing because of too much product. We must treat weave hair as if is growing out of your own scalps to make it manageable and make it last for a long time.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 14, 2014)

ebonyksa said:


> @dontspeakdefeat Thanks for answering our questions.  I desperately need your help.
> 
> I'm a relaxed 4a, b,c (not sure which type I am) and I've been having breakage. Everytime I comb my hair there are bits and pieces all over.
> 
> ...


ebonyksa

May I ask what type of relaxer you use??


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 14, 2014)

Ann816 said:


> You are a Godsend for taking the time to address our concerns and provide recommendations and advice - Thank You!   Would you happen to know of any stylists in the Houston area that you would recommend?  Am currently in a sew-in, so any recs for that particular service would be appreciated.


Ann816

You are so very welcome!! 

I actually have clients that travel from Texas to me here in Atlanta. I do not have any recommendations. Sorry.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 14, 2014)

g.lo said:


> @dontspeakdefeat, just to report that i have tried the relaxer method 4 times now and it is making a huge difference. thank you


g.lo Now that's AWESOME!!   Thanks for reporting back!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 14, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> I just wanted to drop in and say thank you @dontspeakdefeat. I took the advice you gave me about the garlic pills (still trying to get on top of my water intake though!). Here is my testimony: I am pretty lazy when it comes to my hair. This cycle I went 3 weeks without washing OR detangling my hair, not because I wanted to, life just happens. It took my a total of 6 hours to clear the mats. I like to save and document my hair balls so I can get an idea of what normal for me looks like. The hair ball I got this cylcle ( no combing for 3 weeks) was the size of my 1 week no combing hair ball...I'll let you digest that.
> 
> I still need to work on my healthy hair habits, like when I do my twists and I feel a hair out of place because I'm tender headed and can't shake the feeling, I try to slide the hair out of the twist, but that often result in breakage close to the root. I'm also thinking of trying rogaine. How do you feel about that? I'm not so concerned about length right now though I do have a goal of tbl I'm not in a rush to reach it. I'm just really concerned about how thin my hair is.


girlonfire That is so good to hear!! YAY! 

I don't know much about rogaine except that it is a regrowth treatment, so I can't tell you to use or not to use it. You have to make your own judgement on that one. 

I believe that with healthy hair care practices, proper diet, lots of water intake and supplements you hair will thicken up anyway. I have seen it happen to many. Now only the new hair that comes in will thicken up not the hair that's already grown out of your scalp, so it will be a transition in a sense.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 14, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> @dontspeakdefeat wishing you a speedy and blessed recovery.
> 
> I have a question about Keratin Treatments.  I've been natural since 2009 and have had a Keratin Treatment since 2013.  I've only noticed good things that it has done for my hair---but am a bit afraid of the future.  I've heard horror stories of women losing their hair over getting Keratin Treatments. Do you know of any success stories?
> 
> Some background on my regimen:  I only get them done every 2-3 months…the last time I got it done, the stylist combed it through previously treated hair (wasn't happy about that).  I used to have my hair flat ironed bi monthly but have recently spaced it out to once every month and a half because of thinning.  What do you recommend as a good  moisturizer? Thank you so much for taking the time to answer our questions.


Jace032000 Thank you so much. Recovery is going well!!

If the keratin treatments are working well for you then stick with them. I have clients that get them done and their hair is doing fantastic with the treatment. I have a keratin treatment in my hair as well. My length retention has never been better. I am however growing it out because I want to experiment with my natural texture, my natural kinks!! 

I just reread the second half of your question. That's a big mistake that stylist make when applying the treatment and that's where the damage comes in. IMO, the keratin treatment should not be placed over previously treated hair. It will cause it to thin out and become too straight.

I am experimenting with moisturizers right now but any of the moisturizing oils will do. Just be light handed with them so they won't weigh down the hair. One good moisturizer that I love but I put I down in favor of oils because I am in ultimate retention mode is Elucence Silk Hydrating Elixir. This stuff makes the hair soft and shiny without weighing the hair down. It it just a bit too light for what I am trying to achieve right now but when I go into maintenance mode I will probably give this a try again.


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 14, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Jace032000 Thank you so much. Recovery is going well!!  If the keratin treatments are working well for you then stick with them. I have clients that get them done and their hair is doing fantastic with the treatment. I have a keratin treatment in my hair as well. My length retention has never been better. I am however growing it out because I want to experiment with my natural texture, my natural kinks!!  I just reread the second half of your question. That's a big mistake that stylist make when applying the treatment and that's where the damage comes in. IMO, the keratin treatment should not be placed over previously treated hair. It will cause it to thin out and become too straight.  I am experimenting with moisturizers right now but any of the moisturizing oils will do. Just be light handed with them so they won't weigh down the hair. One good moisturizer that I love but I put I down in favor of oils because I am in ultimate retention mode is Elucence Silk Hydrating Elixir. This stuff makes the hair soft and shiny without weighing the hair down. It it just a bit too light for what I am trying to achieve right now but when I go into maintenance mode I will probably give this a try again.



Thank you so so much for the advice and thank you for taking the time out to answer all of our questions!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 14, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Thank you so so much for the advice and thank you for taking the time out to answer all of our questions!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Jace032000 You are so very welcome!!


----------



## ebonyksa (Mar 14, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> ebonyksa
> 
> May I ask what type of relaxer you use??



I use affirm relaxer


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 14, 2014)

ebonyksa said:


> I use affirm relaxer


ebonyksa lye or no lye?


----------



## ebonyksa (Mar 15, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> ebonyksa lye or no lye?



It's a lye relaxer


----------



## destinyseeker (Mar 15, 2014)

What do you think about the Creme of Nature Straight from Eden Relaxer? I'm thinking of trying that instead of my Affirm no-lye for my next touch- up.


----------



## Shiks (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for doing this dontspeakdefeat. My stylist uses Mizani Butter blends and my hair is left underprocessed. Any recommendations from Mizani?


----------



## biznesswmn (Mar 15, 2014)

Rollerset and blowout OR blowdry and flatiron

Which is better for natural hair? Less damaging?
If it helps i hav been told i hav 3c/4a, medium to thick, normal/high porosity hair 

I hav trbl keepg my hair moisturzd so it is dry a lot (laziness, forgetful... No good reason)

Thanks


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 15, 2014)

destinyseeker said:


> What do you think about the Creme of Nature Straight from Eden Relaxer? I'm thinking of trying that instead of my Affirm no-lye for my next touch- up.


destinyseeker I have never used that relaxer before.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 15, 2014)

ebonyksa said:


> @dontspeakdefeat Thanks for answering our questions.  I desperately need your help.
> 
> I'm a relaxed 4a, b,c (not sure which type I am) and I've been having breakage. Everytime I comb my hair there are bits and pieces all over.
> 
> ...


ebonyksa  I believe that depending on the frequency of relaxing you can you use protein just on relaxer days. If you stretch relaxers then I would recommend every 6 weeks for your protein treatments. If you haven't already done so I recommend you add hydration treatments every once a month or every two weeks and use a good moisturizing conditioner when you do. I love Joico Moisture Recovery conditioner.

You can use heat only on days that you shampoo and deep condition.You can shampoo once weekly if you need to but I do prefer bi-weekly shampoos.

 A hooded dryer is indirect heat so you can us it to do rollersets more often if you need to. Direct heat such as flat irons and blow dryers should only be used on days when you shampoo and deep condition preferably every two weeks.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 15, 2014)

Shiks said:


> Thanks for doing this @dontspeakdefeat. My stylist uses Mizani Butter blends and my hair is left underprocessed. Any recommendations from Mizani?


Shiks

You are so very welcome! 

Not from Mizani. 

I would have to see the condition of your hair to be able to advise. What does your stylist say?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 15, 2014)

biznesswmn said:


> Rollerset and blowout OR blowdry and flatiron
> 
> Which is better for natural hair? Less damaging?
> If it helps i hav been told i hav 3c/4a, medium to thick, normal/high porosity hair
> ...


@biznesswmn  A roller set minus the blowout is better for natural hair but if you are going to do a roller set then blowout you may as well just do the flat iron. At least with the flat iron you have some temperature control.  Try the LOC (liquid, oil, cream) method or even the LCO (Liquid, cream, oil) method to moisturize and you can benefit from a couple of hydration treatments a month.


----------



## ebonyksa (Mar 15, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> ebonyksa  I believe that depending on the frequency of relaxing you can you use protein just on relaxer days. If you stretch relaxers then I would recommend every 6 weeks for your protein treatments. If you haven't already done so I recommend you add hydration treatments every once a month or every two weeks and use a good moisturizing conditioner when you do. I love Joico Moisture Recovery conditioner.
> 
> You can use heat only on days that you shampoo and deep condition.You can shampoo once weekly if you need to but I do prefer bi-weekly shampoos.
> 
> A hooded dryer is indirect heat so you can us it to do rollersets more often if you need to. Direct heat such as flat irons and blow dryers should only be used on days when you shampoo and deep condition preferably every two weeks.



Thanks so much. 

I would get the Joico moisture recovery shampoo and conditioner.  Protein recommendations? What can I use for daily moisturizer,  leave in conditioner, heat protectant?


----------



## janeemat (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Don'tspeakdefeat!.  I think that i am ready to embrace my gray hair and not put anymore Demi color on it. I need to know what can I use on my hair to make the gray hair silver and sparkle. Should I just use a blue poo and cond occasionally?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## browneyedgrl (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi and I appreciate this thread dontspeakdefeat!

I have a question regarding relaxers and whether its safe to go back and forth between lye and no lye in the long run?  I've noticed that certain stylists don't maintain any consistency and just use what they have on hand it seems.     So far the only difference I see is that no-lye leaves my hair straighter.   

Also what is the reason some hairdressers do a blow out and you leave shop with your hair smelling clean and fresh like your shampoo and conditioner, but you get the same blow out from someone else and your hair has that "cooked hair" smell.   Both people are using identical amounts of heat.   Is it the tools or product build up?


----------



## sgold04 (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for this thread dontspeakdefeat ! 

The last 2 inches of my ends are dry and bushy, but when I look at them, I have no split ends, are they still damaged, or just in need of moisture? I've baggy'd which helps for a few hours, but then they are brittle again. The last time I straightened my hair, my ends were sticking together (small strands wrapping around each other), and I had to finger detangle only to prevent breakage. Any suggestions? 

I'm natural, 4b, BSL.


----------



## Leona28 (Mar 23, 2014)

1.What is the secret to blow drying without causing breakage at the ends?
2. If you have some hairs which are half the length of your longest strands e.g 5in (shortest) to 9in (longest), would you advise you client to cut their hair to the shortest length for an even growth process. 
3.If a clients hair is quite damaged, how would you advise them to manage their hair in between salon visits?


Thank you


----------



## Sierra424 (Mar 31, 2014)

I have fine natural hair.  How can I add body to my hair when I get it pressed


----------



## naija24 (Mar 31, 2014)

if i go into the salon every 2 weeks for weave maintenance, can i keep my weave install in longer than 8 weeks? I want to take it out the second week of june when i'm 16 weeks post.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll be answering the new questions really soon ladies. Thank you!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 9, 2014)

Salon Products Haul -Joico, Redken, Paul Mitchell: http://youtu.be/fqEcUKIE1eY

I just watched your new video!  

Also, I wanted to follow up let you know that I was "Turned All the Way Out" when I tried the Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm that you recommended!  

Going forward, it will be my on the ground/salon moisturizing DC when I'm trying to stretch my handmade DCs.  It doesn't hurt to have something in your stash that has a longer shelf life. 

Have you tried the Joico K-Pak Revitalux?  If so, how does it compare to the Joico K-Pak DPR?  TIA

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Dayjoy (Apr 9, 2014)

What's the difference between the Joiko Moisture Recovery regular conditioner and the Treatment Balm?  The ingredient lists looked really similar (although I did have a hard time reading that tiny print in the store ).


----------



## ronie (Apr 10, 2014)

Dayjoy said:


> What's the difference between the Joiko Moisture Recovery regular conditioner and the Treatment Balm?  The ingredient lists looked really similar (although I did have a hard time reading that tiny print in the store ).


The conditioner is a rinse out conditioner. The treatment balm is deep conditioner. It is super thick and moisturized hair like no other.


----------



## natural2008 (Apr 10, 2014)

I have 3balms n my stash. Been there forever. Guess I'll whip them out.


----------



## disgtgyal (Apr 10, 2014)

The ends of my hair dry bushy how can I tell if its split/ damaged hair or simply from my hair being texlaxed/ under processed?


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 10, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Salon Products Haul -Joico, Redken, Paul Mitchell: http://youtu.be/fqEcUKIE1eY
> 
> I just watched your new video!
> 
> ...



Joico is the best thing that happened to my hair. No joke. I've stocked up on liters of that stuff. I will be using no other conditioner. My hair detangles so easily and I'm about 24 weeks post relaxer. Also when it dries my hair is moisturized and my ends don't feel like a dry crunchy mess. This conditioner has definitely changed the game for my hair


----------



## ElegantElephant (Apr 11, 2014)

I've read great reviews about the Joico Mositure Recovery line. I've seen the products at TJ Maxx and plan to purchase this weekend.


----------



## Muse (Apr 11, 2014)

HappyAtLast said:


> You mentioned a couple of times to blow dry the hair while wet, which is what I've always done before I found YT and forums. They always say blow drying wet causes damage and bubble hair.  Many natural YT'ers even blow dry after their hair is completely dry, which I don't like and seems to cause over dryness in my hair and is redundant.
> 
> Why, specifically,  do say to blow dry from wet?  What techniques do you use to blow dry?
> 
> Thank you



These stylist do what DSD does and blow dry wet hair. They explain their reasoning behind it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1jUrgh6U5Q


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 13, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Salon Products Haul -Joico, Redken, Paul Mitchell: http://youtu.be/fqEcUKIE1eY
> 
> I just watched your new video!
> 
> ...


MileHighDiva

Cool!

I'm glad you like the Joico!

I have tried the Revitalux and it is a great conditioner. I believe it's a little more concentrate. It's been a while since I used that one but when I did you it I used it for people with damaged hair more so to help stop breaking. The K-Pak I use a maintenance because it is a little more lightweight.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 13, 2014)

Dayjoy said:


> What's the difference between the Joiko Moisture Recovery regular conditioner and the Treatment Balm?  The ingredient lists looked really similar (although I did have a hard time reading that tiny print in the store ).


Dayjoy

The moisture recovery is for infusing moisture into the hair. The balm is for stopping breaking and repairing hair.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 13, 2014)

Oops. Forgot to go backwards ladies!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 13, 2014)

disgtgyal said:


> The ends of my hair dry bushy how can I tell if its split/ damaged hair or simply from my hair being texlaxed/ under processed?


disgtgyal

More than likely your hair is underprocessed. It could also be a dryness issue.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 13, 2014)

janeemat said:


> Hi Don'tspeakdefeat!.  I think that i am ready to embrace my gray hair and not put anymore Demi color on it. I need to know what can I use on my hair to make the gray hair silver and sparkle. Should I just use a blue poo and cond occasionally?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


janeemat

Any shampoo that is made especially for platinum blondes will do. Try this Paul Mitchell one. http://www.paulmitchell.com/en-us/Products/PaulMitchell/Blonde/Pages/PlatinumBlondeShampoo.aspx

You can also try shimmer lights shampoo. http://www.sallybeauty.com/blonde-shampoo/CLAIRL3,default,pd.html


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 13, 2014)

browneyedgrl said:


> Hi and I appreciate this thread dontspeakdefeat!
> 
> I have a question regarding relaxers and whether its safe to go back and forth between lye and no lye in the long run?  I've noticed that certain stylists don't maintain any consistency and just use what they have on hand it seems.     So far the only difference I see is that no-lye leaves my hair straighter.
> 
> Also what is the reason some hairdressers do a blow out and you leave shop with your hair smelling clean and fresh like your shampoo and conditioner, but you get the same blow out from someone else and your hair has that "cooked hair" smell.   Both people are using identical amounts of heat.   Is it the tools or product build up?


browneyedgrl

I do not suggest going back and forth between lye and no lye relaxers as it is two different chemicals. No lye relaxers tend to be very drying on the hair so I don't suggest them at all unless your scalp is too sensitive for lye relaxers.

Burnt smelling hair equals burnt hair. Period. The may be using the same methods of heat but somebody is using a higher temperature. Trust me!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 13, 2014)

Ceemarie82 said:


> Thanks for this thread @dontspeakdefeat !
> 
> The last 2 inches of my ends are dry and bushy, but when I look at them, I have no split ends, are they still damaged, or just in need of moisture? I've baggy'd which helps for a few hours, but then they are brittle again. The last time I straightened my hair, my ends were sticking together (small strands wrapping around each other), and I had to finger detangle only to prevent breakage. Any suggestions?
> 
> I'm natural, 4b, BSL.


Ceemarie82

It sounds like a moisture issue. Try upping your deep conditioning regimen with a good thick conditioner and leave it on for about 30 minute each time. Use a steam if you have one.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 13, 2014)

Leona28 said:


> 1.What is the secret to blow drying without causing breakage at the ends?
> 2. If you have some hairs which are half the length of your longest strands e.g 5in (shortest) to 9in (longest), would you advise you client to cut their hair to the shortest length for an even growth process.
> 3.If a clients hair is quite damaged, how would you advise them to manage their hair in between salon visits?
> 
> ...


Leona28

1. Hold the ends of your hair while you use the tension method to blowdry the rest of the hair. The blowdry the ends last on a lower setting.

2. No I do not recommend that. There is no such thing as even growth. Hair grows at different rates on different parts of your head. Cutting even cuts progress. The uneven shorter hair WILL catch up. 

3. It depends on the frenquency of the visits. If I client is coming regularly e.g. every two week then I would suggest tying the hair up nightly and using some sort of moisturizer or oil to maintain moisture in between visits.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 13, 2014)

Sierra424 said:


> I have fine natural hair.  How can I add body to my hair when I get it pressed


Sierra424

You can lower the heat to have a more textured press or you can add curls for body.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 13, 2014)

naija24 said:


> if i go into the salon every 2 weeks for weave maintenance, can i keep my weave install in longer than 8 weeks? I want to take it out the second week of june when i'm 16 weeks post.


naija24

I do not suggest leaving your weave in longer than eight week. You will quite possibly run into matting and tangling which equals setbacks. If you must do it(and I don't suggest it) Stop shampooing your hair but keep moisturizing the hair under the weave. I hope you are not leaving it in for 16 weeks.


----------



## naija24 (Apr 14, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> naija24  I do not suggest leaving your weave in longer than eight week. You will quite possibly run into matting and tangling which equals setbacks. If you must do it(and I don't suggest it) Stop shampooing your hair but keep moisturizing the hair under the weave. I hope you are not leaving it in for 16 weeks.



Do you mean I should stop washing and conditioning my hair altogether?


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 16, 2014)

Started a thread on this but posting here for more traffic.... This is long but I'm having a hair crisis and really need help 
Long story short, my mom relaxed my virgin hair the other night,

So, the back half and sides of my head is slightly overprocessed, and the top half and crown are SEVERELY undeprocessed! not only that, my hair is thin/NL and i have a little rat tail pony tail!!
..
i have no idea what to do. buzz cut and start over AGAIN? 
for the past few days ive been cowashing, leaving Mane and tail in, applying castor oil to hair and scalp, and slicking back into a side part with a weave track added for a bun. It'd be decent if half my head wasnt curly/textured and the other half slick straight!!! i really would prefer NOT to wear wigs, its way too hot and they've been messing with my edges lately...
Any advice dontspeakdefeat ?


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 16, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat - Hey Mrs. Tamika. I'm ducking as I'm posting this. Last time I saw you I was natural. I couldn't take this life anymore & didn't want to depend on heat to keep my hair straight so I relaxed. I know how you feel about relaxers so I didn't seek you out. That possibly was mistake #1.

I have the Design Essential's Low Lye Shea Butter relaxer. I asked the stylist not to relax me bone straight. She did & insisted that I'm not bone straight. My hair feels like mush when it's wet. If it wasn't for the fact that I have major density, my hair would probably look thin & sick. I want texlaxed hair! 

Am I going to have to start over? Should I fire her & come back to you? 
Could I use a weave to grow out the bonelaxed & just texlax the leave out? I really want to remain relaxed b/c it's easier on my life as well as my wallet. 

Please help. TIA...


----------



## golden_goddess (Apr 17, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat
Do you still use the flat iron tape? If not, why did you stop using it? I know you love joico, but what other shampoos and conditioners do you like?


----------



## SamandI (Apr 18, 2014)

How soon after a relaxer can I safely insert a weave or braids? This was a virgin texlax.


----------



## jenn132013 (Apr 19, 2014)

how can I stop my hair shedding from over chemical process hair?


----------



## Igotstripes (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi again!! I hope you've been well
I took your advice and my hair has stopped breaking from the root!

I had another question though.. 

Are blow dry creams heat protectors? I have one for smooth blow drying but using it with my heat protectant and leave ins weigh down my hair :/


----------



## kennylee2013 (May 13, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat.  I have in braids for 4 weeks now and I plan to take them out this weekend and wash, color and do a protein treatment (aphogee 2 step) and then moisturize in that order.  My question is... will this be safe and I also plan to re install for another 6 weeks.  thanks.


----------



## divachyk (May 13, 2014)

What's your views on what causes split ends and mid shaft splits dontspeakdefeat


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 16, 2014)

Ladies, please accept my apologies. This time of year is really busy for me. I haven't been on the boards in a while. I'll be posting answers soon. So hold tight if I haven't answered your question yet. I'll be back soon!!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (May 18, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat

I've decided to start growing out my hair, maybe to BSL   I will likely have Havana twists installed again this month but I do like the occasional blowout and flat iron with a trim.

Do you know of any salons in NYC (Brooklyn or Manhattan) that you would use or recommend for naturals interested in a blow out, flat iron and dusting?  I have yet to find a "natural salon" that uses healthy hair practices despite their claims and recommendations from other naturals.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 19, 2014)

naija24 said:


> Do you mean I should stop washing and conditioning my hair altogether?



naija24 Yes. That's what I meant. Shampooing will cause matting and tangling for most when the weave is left in longer than usual.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 19, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Started a thread on this but posting here for more traffic.... This is long but I'm having a hair crisis and really need help
> Long story short, my mom relaxed my virgin hair the other night,
> 
> So, the back half and sides of my head is slightly overprocessed, and the top half and crown are SEVERELY undeprocessed! not only that, my hair is thin/NL and i have a little rat tail pony tail!!
> ...


jessicarabbit

Wow. That sounds like an ordeal. I would suggest that you go to a stylist and have them match the under processed hair to the straight hair. You will need to do plenty of deep conditioning treatments so you hair's conditioner won't get worse. Don't cut your hair off just yet.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 19, 2014)

nakialovesshoes said:


> dontspeakdefeat - Hey Mrs. Tamika. I'm ducking as I'm posting this. Last time I saw you I was natural. I couldn't take this life anymore & didn't want to depend on heat to keep my hair straight so I relaxed. I know how you feel about relaxers so I didn't seek you out. That possibly was mistake #1.
> 
> I have the Design Essential's Low Lye Shea Butter relaxer. I asked the stylist not to relax me bone straight. She did & insisted that I'm not bone straight. My hair feels like mush when it's wet. If it wasn't for the fact that I have major density, my hair would probably look thin & sick. I want texlaxed hair!
> 
> ...


nakialovesshoes Call me.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 19, 2014)

golden_goddess said:


> dontspeakdefeat
> Do you still use the flat iron tape? If not, why did you stop using it? I know you love joico, but what other shampoos and conditioners do you like?


golden_goddess No I don't. I go through flat irons too much now. I love Paul Mitchell, Elucence and Kenra but I don't use th regularly.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 19, 2014)

SamandI said:


> How soon after a relaxer can I safely insert a weave or braids? This was a virgin texlax.


SamandI Wait 3-4 weeks after relaxing for a weave install.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 19, 2014)

jenn132013 said:


> how can I stop my hair shedding from over chemical process hair?


jenn132013 If your hair is over processed it's more than likely breakage. The right combination of protein and moisture will stop the breakage but finding the combo can be tricky. Keracare intensive restorative mask is a good conditioner to start with. I would suggest doing treatments once a week and keeping your hair in protective styles until the breakage stops.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 19, 2014)

Igotstripes said:


> Hi again!! I hope you've been well
> I took your advice and my hair has stopped breaking from the root!
> 
> I had another question though..
> ...


Igotstripes Yay!!!! I'm so glad the advice helped! 

I sometimes use the balm only for heat protecting. It should be fine.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 19, 2014)

kennylee2013 said:


> dontspeakdefeat.  I have in braids for 4 weeks now and I plan to take them out this weekend and wash, color and do a protein treatment (aphogee 2 step) and then moisturize in that order.  My question is... will this be safe and I also plan to re install for another 6 weeks.  thanks.


kennylee2013 Sounds good to me!! Following protein with moisture is always a good combination. You can reinstall back to back as long as you hair is healthy and your edges don't suffer. Be careful with braids though. You may have to take a break after this second install for your edges sake.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 19, 2014)

divachyk said:


> What's your views on what causes split ends and mid shaft splits dontspeakdefeat



divachyk Check your combs and brushes. There shouldn't be any seams. They shouldn't be too pointy or sharp. Styling tools can cause splits and damage. Also make sure you have a good moisture regimen.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 19, 2014)

naturalmanenyc said:


> dontspeakdefeat
> 
> I've decided to start growing out my hair, maybe to BSL   I will likely have Havana twists installed again this month but I do like the occasional blowout and flat iron with a trim.
> 
> Do you know of any salons in NYC (Brooklyn or Manhattan) that you would use or recommend for naturals interested in a blow out, flat iron and dusting?  I have yet to find a "natural salon" that uses healthy hair practices despite their claims and recommendations from other naturals.



naturalmanenyc I can't help you in that area. I can however tell you the way to find a stylist. 

Whenever you are out and about check out people's hair that you like. Find hair that looks like what you are looking for. When you find that head of hair, go give them a compliment and ask them for their stylist's information. I'm am pretty sure they will share. Good Luck!


----------



## gn1g (May 19, 2014)

what can be done about medication that is eats up the ends of the hair?  the hair ends look frayed!


----------



## gn1g (May 21, 2014)

Stylist!                             help


----------



## Allandra (Jul 4, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Well, the babyliss pro titanium iron is my favorite out of all of my irons. Hmmm, damage. I don't have that issue. *People a lot of times blame the appliance for damage and not the technique. I really don't think the iron matters so much as the technique.* I love my babyliss and my fhi platform.
> 
> The thing about flat ironing is, the people that are doing it are knowledgeable about what works for their hair only. They don't have the experience of doing all types of hair textures, density and lengths, just their own. *Having a practiced hand is so important when it comes to flat ironing.*
> 
> It helps to know what type of products to use, what heat to use, the perfect amount of product and so on. I have acquired so much knowledge over the years and my techniques have even changed slightly as time went on.


@dontspeakdefeat

I agree with your post.

I have a CHI titanium flat iron (digital heat control), and I love it (just as much as I love my FHI Runway flat iron (purchased in October 2009) and my Sedu Ionic Ceramic Tourmaline flat iron (purchased in December 2007).  I haven't experienced any damage from either of my flat irons.

I was so close to getting the Babyliss titanium flat iron, but the CHi titanium won me over for it's color (fushia - Miss Universe).


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 5, 2014)

i love keracare leave-in.  the one that comes in the small pump.  the thing is, i noticed it sort of coated my hair, i wouldn't get much body, and my hair wouldn't hold a curl for long.  once i skipped using it, and just decided to use my Creme Of Nature leave-in spray and fantasia heat protectant serum, my hair has more staying power, it has more movement, and the curls have more memory and hold.

i don't recall if this product has a great amount of glycerin in it, but what might have been the cause?  i would only use one-two pumps.  is it better to use this product in the winter?  i am relaxed 4a.  i wash my hair 1-2x a week. i  use heat on clean hair.

also, how can i roll my hair up at night without getting tight curls (purple flexi rods) or getting bend marks from the sponge satin rollers?


----------



## divachyk (Jul 8, 2014)

What is it about stretching that brings on so much dryness and tangles that are otherwise non-existent? I kinda have a general idea but would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 15, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> i love keracare leave-in.  the one that comes in the small pump.  the thing is, i noticed it sort of coated my hair, i wouldn't get much body, and my hair wouldn't hold a curl for long.  once i skipped using it, and just decided to use my Creme Of Nature leave-in spray and fantasia heat protectant serum, my hair has more staying power, it has more movement, and the curls have more memory and hold.
> 
> i don't recall if this product has a great amount of glycerin in it, but what might have been the cause?  i would only use one-two pumps.  is it better to use this product in the winter?  i am relaxed 4a.  i wash my hair 1-2x a week. i  use heat on clean hair.
> 
> also, how can i roll my hair up at night without getting tight curls (purple flexi rods) or getting bend marks from the sponge satin rollers?


shortdub78 You may be still using too much. If I can recall when I used this product years ago it was very rich. I believe you only need a tiny morsel of this particular leave in the reap the benefits. As far as rollers leave crimps, that's a tough one. Just experiment with the placement of the rollers to try to avoid crimps. You may be rolling too tight.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 15, 2014)

divachyk said:


> What is it about stretching that brings on so much dryness and tangles that are otherwise non-existent? I kinda have a general idea but would love to hear your thoughts.


divachyk

Honestly I don't know. I am not really a stretcher nor do I have any clients that are. I would love to know your theory.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 15, 2014)

divachyk said:


> What is it about stretching that brings on so much dryness and tangles that are otherwise non-existent? I kinda have a general idea but would love to hear your thoughts.



divachyk Curlier hair tends to be drier than straighter hair because our sebum can't  make it down the coils of our hair and most tend to treat our new growth like it  is relaxed and use light moisturizers or moisturize once a week when the new growth needs to have a heavier moisturizer and sealer.  Or some might need to wet their hair everyday.  I find s curl keeps my new growth moisturized longer. And that I cowash weekly and deep condition weekly for three weeks and use acv rinse to clarify my hair once a month and deep condition . My hair stays moisturize. I never comb my new growth dry. Even before I detangle before washing I spray my hair. But my hair stays moisturize because deeper into the stretch I can still run my hand through my new growth


----------



## divachyk (Jul 15, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> divachyk
> 
> Honestly I don't know. I am not really a stretcher nor do I have any clients that are. I would love to know your theory.



dontspeakdefeat, my theory has to do with a lot of what Lilmama1011 said. My curl pattern is coily & wraps around itself, forming little dreads. It's very dry and soaks up moisture. It takes a lot of work to get my hair moisturized because I'm low porosity. Toss in some new growth, oh boy. Because my new growth hair is coily & tangly, I have little desire to wash multiple times per week but that seems required to keep the new growth happy. This vicious cycle is why I'm not a stretcher.


----------



## missyrayne19 (Jul 16, 2014)

This is something my stylist told me my last touch up so I'm curious to get your opinion. I requested a deep conditioning treatment and he gave me one but refused to put me under a dryer or use any heat for that matter. He said it was because I'd just had a relaxer so I couldn't use any heat for my deep conditioner. He didn't really say _why_ either, so now I'm just curious. Is he correct? And if so, why?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 18, 2014)

missyrayne19 said:


> This is something my stylist told me my last touch up so I'm curious to get your opinion. I requested a deep conditioning treatment and he gave me one but refused to put me under a dryer or use any heat for that matter. He said it was because I'd just had a relaxer so I couldn't use any heat for my deep conditioner. He didn't really say _why_ either, so now I'm just curious. Is he correct? And if so, why?


missyrayne19

That's interesting indeed. The heat won't affect the relaxer in any way. I wonder what his reasoning is.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 18, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat

Will you share with us what they teach stylist in school about tools?  I'm particularly interested in rat tail combs.  If I had a dollar for each post stating "the stylist used a rat tail comb and..."

Is it easier to detangle straight hair with? Is it preferred for parts and people forget to switch to another tool?  Does it save time? I'm really curious about this, but there's no one I can ask in real life w/o getting in trouble.  TIA

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 21, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> @dontspeakdefeat
> 
> Will you share with us what they teach stylist in school about tools?  I'm particularly interested in rat tail combs.  If I had a dollar for each post stating "the stylist used a rat tail comb and..."
> 
> ...


MileHighDiva

LOL!

They really don't teach you anything specifically about combs. In school however rat tail combs are used a lot for parting and doing highlights. I don't quite understand the over use of them because we used other combs and brushes as well.

They are not easier to detangle with. Maybe its because you can get a pack of 6 or so for really cheap. I don't know. There are so many other options.


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 21, 2014)

Have you ever used a tangle teezer or any similar brush? I've been using one for about a month now and i absolutely love it! But since I got on this forum I've read about people's hair breaking from using it. I personally have not gotten any excessive breakage from using it, in fact I have actually gotten less hair in my teezer, but on the threads about the teezer I've read that it happens slowly, the excessive breakage. This is the only tool that has ever made me 100% happy and I would feel so hurt if I found out it would do my hair like that.

What's your take?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 21, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> Have you ever used a tangle teezer or any similar brush? I've been using one for about a month now and i absolutely love it! But since I got on this forum I've read about people's hair breaking from using it. I personally have not gotten any excessive breakage from using it, in fact I have actually gotten less hair in my teezer, but on the threads about the teezer I've read that it happens slowly, the excessive breakage. This is the only tool that has ever made me 100% happy and I would feel so hurt if I found out it would do my hair like that.
> 
> What's your take?


girlonfire Yes I have. I was actually in the bunch with the breakage from using it. I actually recommend that you stop using it. I works well but the damage comes slowly. It's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 23, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> girlonfire Yes I have. I was actually in the bunch with the breakage from using it. I actually recommend that you stop using it. I works well but the damage comes slowly. It's better to be safe than sorry.



That's kinda depressing 
I thought I'd finally found something that would make my life a little easier. Wide tooth combs just don't do it for me. I feel like I'm doing something wrong because everyone on the forum either likes finger detangling or wide tooth combs and I dislike both! I can't win? How do you detangle a natural client's hair?


----------



## fletgee (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi Lady!

My question concerns hair typing and what role does it play in hair care.

I understand the concept of hair typing. I have no problem with that.

However, how does typing relate to my HHJ? Should it somehow guide

me in my choice of products I should include in my  routine? Or does

it have no relation to my HHJ?

This appears to be a gray area for me. I welcome your input.

Thank you.

fletgee


----------



## girlonfire (Oct 7, 2014)

Do you like any other joico products?


----------



## girlonfire (Oct 4, 2015)

I have fine, low porosity hair. My main style is the wash and go for it's ease and non-time consuming nature. I work every day and I find that many times next thing I know it's been 2 weeks since I've washed my hair and it becomes very matted. Is protective styling in your opinion necessary to maintain healthy hair for my hair type? Would co washing my hair more frequently help my issue of hay hair becoming matted?


----------



## gorgeoushair (Oct 8, 2015)

Are relaxers and textures made of the same chemical?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 9, 2015)

@dontspeakdefeat 
What are your thoughts on no trim regimens?  Do you believe that ladies who don't dust and/or trim can retain length?  Is this important, if you don't care about the aesthetic of your ends, because you don't wear it straight often.  I'm contemplating not using scissors until I reach my goal length.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 10, 2015)

girlonfire said:


> Do you like any other joico products?


Yes. They are my favorites.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 10, 2015)

girlonfire said:


> Do you like any other joico products?


Yes. I use a variety of Joico on a regular basis.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 10, 2015)

gorgeoushair said:


> Are relaxers and textures made of the same chemical?


Yes. They are. One is just left on for less time.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 10, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> @dontspeakdefeat
> What are your thoughts on no trim regimens?  Do you believe that ladies who don't dust and/or trim can retain length?  Is this important, if you don't care about the aesthetic of your ends, because you don't wear it straight often.  I'm contemplating not using scissors until I reach my goal length.


I believe in trimming. If it is done properly you still retain a great amount of length. Most people over trim. Keep in mind that if you don't trim you will wind up cutting off more hair in the end. I find that when you go longer in between trims you have to cut more when it's time to trim.

My trims go as follows:
Average hair grows about 1/2 inch per month. 6 inches per year.
Trim 1/8th to 1/4 inch once every 3-4 months. Usually the 4 month range for most of my clients. This is assuming the ends were properly moisturized and maintained.
That's 3 -4 trims per year. That's 1/2 in to 1 inch per year.
That means you will have retained 5 to 5 1/2 inches for the year.

The no trim way. 
One Trim every 6 to 12 months or more.
With average hair growth about 1/2 inch per month or 6 inches per year.
Hair start with minimum splits but because they were not cut they continue to split up.
At trim time I am cutting 3-4 inches of hair.
Retention 2-3 inches for the year, sometimes less.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 10, 2015)

@dontspeakdefeat, thank you for the thorough response.  I appreciate it.


----------



## julzinha (Nov 11, 2015)

Is it better to heat train hair vs. texlax?


----------



## JustJade (Nov 11, 2015)

@dontspeakdefeat This thread (and this entire forum, really) is gold. I can sense your energy through the answers. You really do care about hair health! Thank you for giving honest, thoughtful answers to help us all maintain health in our hair journeys.

Everyone else, I just read every post in this thread and feel like I've learned more in the hour than I have the nearly 4 years (February/March 2016--I went natural in two stages since the front half of my head minus a small patch near my left temple was shaved for emergency brain surgery in Feb 2012 due to a ruptured brain aneurysm, then my mother shaved the rest of my hair in March 2012... Talk about a hair journey and big chop!!) I've been natural. I'm currently SL, goal is BSL but it seems like I can never get much past shoulder length. Breakage, I always have little hairs on the floor, sink, shower... Not sure what exactly is going on, but I have been through A LOT of stress since being natural.

Just trying to simplify these products and give myself a proper regimen to achieve my goals. I'm just glad this place exists and that women are here to build each other up and support one another. It's nice. Thank y'all!


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 11, 2015)

subscribing!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm a stylist as well but just starting out. What do you think about 100% ceramic flat irons?  I have done research and I have always ended up reading that solid ceramic is the best for your hair because of the even distribution but I notice most stylists don't even know that ceramic is just a coating and it  has to say 100% ceramic.  But I feel they get caught up in the heavy marketing of the not so good flat irons.  If you don't like 100%ceramic,  what do you use and why?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 20, 2016)

Todays Periscope on detangling natural hair.
https://www.periscope.tv/w/aW_ZrzFK...HQidbJwZ9Ek_Mc8N6aeuAKMIe7tUb6NhrdImZw_Ed1SKU


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 30, 2016)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Dayjoy Thanks!!!
> 
> I really like Nairobi pressing cream. If you don't want the hair weighed down you will have to use serums and balms. Try Paul Mitchell Super Skinny. It provides fantastic heat protection. I don't have problems with client's curls not returning.


@KammyGirl


----------



## LdyKamz (May 30, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @KammyGirl


Ha! This is exactly what I needed to see. I've searched everywhere and it seemed split. Half say yes half say no. Thanks for tagging me! @MileHighDiva


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## danysedai (Aug 30, 2016)

What do you think of Olaplex?

I had a stand alone Olaplex  treatment yesterday (my hair is relaxed) and my hair feels and looks great. My stylist is going to take me a shade or 2 lighter (from very black to a colour like Gina Torres hair in Suits, a dark brown with reddish tones) and later depending on the condition of my hair we would take it a bit lighter still. The reason? My hair is like 85 to 90% grey as in very white, and the contrast between the newgrowth and the dyed black is too jarring. I don't want to do henna. 

Have you used Olaplex to aid in lightening a client's hair?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 3, 2017)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> I believe in trimming. If it is done properly you still retain a great amount of length. Most people over trim. Keep in mind that if you don't trim you will wind up cutting off more hair in the end. I find that when you go longer in between trims you have to cut more when it's time to trim.
> 
> My trims go as follows:
> Average hair grows about 1/2 inch per month. 6 inches per year.
> ...


@Natural-K


----------

